# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  **Homemade weapons**

## Pauls' Revere

Found this link and thought it might be useful.
http://www.bombshock.com/fronts/weapons.html
Enjoy.

Hello DHS...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks!

----------


## rwbris18

If you are a machinest, you can build this classic beauty (receiver).

http://www.jpfo.org/filegen-a-m/boltaction.htm

----------


## Expatriate

By the way, the link in the first post is now charging money for their files, so there's no free information available there anymore.

Here's some free stuff that should be of interest though:

_Expedient Homemade Firearms: Volume I - The 9mm Machine Pistol_
How to build your own 9mm submachine gun (fully automatic) with only a hacksaw and a drill. (For educational purposes only): 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6454642/Ex...chine-Gun-luty

Alternate design for 9mm SMG (new bolt design requires a lathe, but you could use the easy bolt from the first design if you didn't have one):
www.thehomegunsmith.com/9mmPistol.shtml


Since the author got his website removed (the above site is the backup version) here's all the rest of his old downloads, saved by the web archivists: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...&postcount=126

Remember though, it's illegal to build "machine guns" in the United States, so if you live here it's for academic study only:



> As this book clearly states: 'This material is presented for academic study only.' It is clearly illegal to build the gun described in the book. And if you have enough money to pay all the taxes, you don't need to build one, you can go buy a real gun. When I say real, I mean that you'd have more confidence it wouldn't blow up.
> 
> Having said that, the academic interest in this gun is just to see how simple it is to build a gun, and in turn, how impossible it is to prevent the manufacture of weapons by simply passing a law.
> 
> The particular gun described here is the simplest I've ever seen. It's constructed from commonly available steel tubing. (I didn't realize that so many standard tubing sizes were so close to what was needed for gun building.) Strangely enough, you don't even need a lathe or milling machine for this gun. Everything is made using hand tools such as hacksaw and file. Normally accepted things such as rifling in the barrel and sights are simply eliminated.
> 
> One final comment. He uses a series of 'steel collars' in his design. I presume that's a British term. If you look up 'steel collars' on Google you get a bunch of bondage sites. Instead look up 'shaft collars.'



Video of a homemade submachine gun based on this design:






Note to the internet police: I have nothing to do with that video and would never consider breaking any weapon laws.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Don't hit those websites without a proxy.
B)

----------


## UnReconstructed



----------


## Expatriate

> Don't hit those websites without a proxy.
> B)


Unless you don't mind becoming one of the 1,000,000+ on the "terrorist watch list" 

But hey, we still have freedom of speech right?

Come to think of it, isn't slightly more than 1 million about the number of votes Ron Paul received in the primaries?

----------


## steve005

whats a proxy, i already hit it

----------


## Mach

http://www.hidemyass.com/

----------


## Uriel999

> Don't hit those websites without a proxy.
> B)


Hit'em and not worried. I'll never build a bomb as I have no reason for one, but building a gun is perfectly legal and that would be cool to do one day...lol, I am not that mechanical though so it don't matter. Seriously, government I know your watching and I honestly suck ass with tools and mechanics.

----------


## Expatriate

Yeah, I think the government mainly cares about bomb-making instructions, not guns. Well, perhaps fully-automatic ones, even though those are the easiest to make apparently.

But still, shouldn't we have the right under the 1st amendment to learn all we want about bomb-making without being put on a watch list?

----------


## unreconstructed1

> Yeah, I think the government mainly cares about bomb-making instructions, not guns. Well, perhaps fully-automatic ones, even though those are the easiest to make apparently.
> 
> But still, shouldn't we have the right under the 1st amendment to learn all we want about bomb-making without being put on a watch list?


well, we _should_ have the right under the second to own and operate fully automatic weapons, but we are put on watch lists for that as well, and that's after paying 200 dollars for permission as well.

----------


## Expatriate

Russia has been preventing arms and ammo from getting into Chechnya for a long time now, but the guerrillas there seem pretty ingenious and won't let that get in the way of them fighting the foreign invasion. Here's some weapons confiscated from the rebels in a Russian raid. It looks like they used those "make your own SMG" websites quite a bit:
http://englishrussia.com/?p=965

----------


## fedup100

Oh, just have a garden full of potatoes and know how to make a potato gun.   They are illegal because they work.

----------


## Danke

> Video of a homemade submachine gun (illegal unless you get a Class III license, and even then, manufacture is illegal)



Not true.  Of course the majority of the populace has been convinced they need a driver's license to engage in non-commercial travel too. (and as a side note, many mistakenly think the income tax law applies to them).

----------


## Expatriate

> Not true.  Of course the majority of the populace has been convinced they need a driver's license to engage in non-commercial travel too. (and as a side note, many mistakenly think the income tax law applies to them).


Well, I guess maybe I should have worded it this way: unless you get a Class 3 license, a gang of heavily armed thugs on the federal payroll known as the ATF will kick your door down, steal your property, unlawfully imprison you and probably shoot your dog with the same type of weapons they don't want you to have. 

And even if you do get a Class 3 and jump through all their hoops; try making your own automatic and the same thing will happen. You have to buy a $10,000+ automatic that already exists and pay a $200 tax stamp as well.

I don't think the average person has the money and time to fight it in court on constitutional grounds. If you know of anyone who has done so and won, please inform us.

The trouble is, the lawyers they hire to fight you are the best and are paid for by your own tax dollars, of which there are far too many.

Are there any lawyers that specialize in these kind of cases? I've never heard of anyone winning a case on an argument like that.

----------


## Expatriate

Homemade double-barreled shotgun pistol:

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Oh, just have a garden full of potatoes and know how to make a potato gun.   They are illegal because they work.


I had one of those when I was a kid.  Maybe it wasn't what you are talking about though, because while it hurt a lot, it wouldn't kill anything.

----------


## fedup100

> I had one of those when I was a kid.  Maybe it wasn't what you are talking about though, because while it hurt a lot, it wouldn't kill anything.


They have been made illegal because they can be made to have quiet a bit of force.  They are a really good thing to know how to make in a national emergency pinch and are very accurate.  Poor mans bazooka!  The one we had was made with PVC pipe.

http://www.spudtech.com/       I mean DAMN, check it out!!

----------


## Danke

> Well, I guess maybe I should have worded it this way: unless you get a Class 3 license, a gang of heavily armed thugs on the federal payroll known as the ATF will kick your door down, steal your property, unlawfully imprison you and probably shoot your dog with the same type of weapons they don't want you to have. 
> 
> And even if you do get a Class 3 and jump through all their hoops; try making your own automatic and the same thing will happen. You have to buy a $10,000+ automatic that already exists and pay a $200 tax stamp as well.
> 
> I don't think the average person has the money and time to fight it in court on constitutional grounds. If you know of anyone who has done so and won, please inform us.
> 
> The trouble is, the lawyers they hire to fight you are the best and are paid for by your own tax dollars, of which there are far too many.
> 
> Are there any lawyers that specialize in these kind of cases? I've never heard of anyone winning a case on an argument like that.


I know of an FFL dealer in Wisconsin that has them with no paper work. He knows the law well.  But I hear what your sayin'

----------


## Dieseler

> I had one of those when I was a kid.  Maybe it wasn't what you are talking about though, because while it hurt a lot, it wouldn't kill anything.


Sounds like a plum gun Liberty.
The tater guns I have run across will send a good sized baking tater out of site straight up in the air. They will knock a damn good sized dent if not a hole in a mobile home too.

I reckon you could call them the poor mans cannon.

----------


## Expatriate

A weird news story from Samar about some homemade guns:
http://www.samarnews.com/news2007/nov/f1375.htm





> Sounds like a plum gun Liberty.
> The tater guns I have run across will send a good sized baking tater out of site straight up in the air. They will knock a damn good sized dent if not a hole in a mobile home too.
> 
> I reckon you could call them the poor mans cannon.


It would actually be easier to use a steel barrel and black powder instead of air pressure or hairspray IMO, but then it would be a "destructive device".

----------


## Expatriate

A Lee-Enfield bolt-action rifle converted into a select-fire assault rifle. Australian, known as the "Charleton":



A homemade machine pistol:


Improvised armored car "Kubus" used by the Polish "Home Army" in WW2 during the Warsaw Uprising:


"Błyskawica (Lightning) submachine gun was produced by the Armia Krajowa (Home Army), a Polish resistance movement fighting the Germans in occupied Poland. A successful construction, it was most probably the only weapon designed and mass produced covertly in occupied Europe."
Cartridge: 9x19mm Parabellum. Action: Blowback. Rate of fire: 550 to 650 rpm. Effective range: 150200m. Magazine: 32 rounds




Homemade WW2 "bazooka":


Homemade shotgun pistol confiscated by police:


Homemade shotgun confiscated by police:

----------


## Expatriate

EDIT: All the pics here have disappeared because of this. I'll try to find backups and restore them eventually.

Here are a number of homemade guns, some of them are quite crude, and others are more refined. It really illustrates the futility of gun laws, because even if the government could somehow curb the black market, someone would start manufacturing guns in their basement. Even ammunition can be homemade.

Knuckleduster Zip Gun, .38 special:






> A Homemade 12g Shotgun
> 
> This interesting homemade 12g shotgun is of a straight blowback design and very simple to construct.
> 
> The 12g shell is simply inserted into the barrel, with the bolt in the cocked position. When the trigger is pulled the bolt flies forwards and the shell is fired. The trigger is perhaps of one piece with the sear built into it. The barrel looks like it is made from 1" pipe.









> These impressive .22 pistols are homemade but I am unsure as to what tools were used to make them.







continued in next post...

----------


## Expatriate

EDIT: All the pics here have disappeared because of this. I'll try to find backups and restore them eventually.




> .22 Pen Gun
> The pen is manufactured using a hydraulic fitting for the barrel and stainless steel tube for the main pen body.
> 
> The pen gun also writes!!







> The short barrel is shown here removed and ready to load.






> The pen clip screws into a removable plastic plug. The clip and plug are pulled out and the gun can be cocked and fired.
> 
> If you wish to contact the builder of this weapon for further information you may e-mail John Wilson at nzgunman@yahoo.co.nz



.410 Homemade Shotgun:




> This homemade .410 shotgun was sent to me by an anonymous source. Judging by the photo it looks well made. I suspect the barrel and breech are built from iron plumbing pipe!




A Full Bore PCP Air Rifle:



> Made in the 1940s during WWII, this gun doesn't look like a Girandoni, but examination shows that it clearly was built by someone familiar with the Girandoni repeating airgun system. The story is that this gun was built in Austria by a partisan bicycle maker during the Nazi occupation in WWII.
> 
> The repeating magazine is spring fed and on the left side of the barrel, for the convenient use of a right handed shooter. The gun was charged with the accompanying bicycle type pump. Smoothbore, as would be expected, but firing an 11.76 mm lead ball (.463" caliber) the very same caliber as the original Girandoni Austrian military repeating air rifles! This would have been a fearsome weapon against sentries, drivers, military leaders, etc. at ranges up to perhaps 100 yards.
> 
> To a freedom fighter, the lower discharge sound and the lack of flash or smoke would have been huge values. And it did not need powder, primers, or bullets—only easily cast lead or soft-metal balls! No forensic evidence left on the shooter (not that they had too much forensic evidence in those days).
> 
> The builder surely drew his inspiration from an Austrian museum which displayed a Girandoni system airgun. Note that this gun has a spring fed magazine, rather than the gravity fed magazine of the original Girandoni military air rifle. While a gravity feed mechanism might be simpler, and even more dependable, the spring fed magazine has great advantages for the purposes of this gun. It is more suited for operation from a vehicle or firing slot where it would be impractical to tip up the rifle for loading and it allows firing with minimal motion at the firing point—very important to a sniper. Basic specs: A husky 12.2 lbs., 45" overall, glare-free, and almost camo anodized type finish.





continued in next post...

----------


## Expatriate

EDIT: All the pics here have disappeared because of this. I'll try to find backups and restore them eventually.

A .410 Shot Pistol:



> These .410 shot pistol pictures were sent to me recently. It is constructed from malleable iron plumbing pipe for the main body ('BSP' pipe in UK) and the grip of a paintball gun! The pistol is striker fired. The ruler was no doubt used to give the builder of the pistol a good slapping.


The upper receiver components:


The striker assembly:


Sear slot:


Fully assembled:



The "Unabomber's" homemade .22 pistol:





> An example of homemade 12g shot-pistols. They are a bit "hammered" looking but but I was assured they do go Boooom!








continued in next post...

----------


## Expatriate

EDIT: All the pics here have disappeared because of this. I'll try to find backups and restore them eventually.




> A 16 bore shot pistol built in Bosnia in 1992.







> This pistol was made by a man in India. It is a cumbersome looking weapon but of a sound and simple design. It has three interchangeable barrels in various calibres.







> Here is a .22 zip gun made out of a 7/8" drill bit. This works on the machine gun blow back principle but without the magazine!

----------


## pcosmar

In my youth (back in the 70s) we had Improvised Munitions as part of the High School ROTC.
TM 31-201 was a classroom text and there were posters on the wall detailing various devices.

Times have changed.
Some of us still remember the lessons of our youth.
http://www.libertylib.com/improvised...handbook.shtml

----------


## angelatc

You can apparently make a taser out of a disposable camera.
http://staulkor.com/node/4

----------


## Charles Wilson

> In my youth (back in the 70s) we had Improvised Munitions as part of the High School ROTC.
> TM 31-201 was a classroom text and there were posters on the wall detailing various devices.
> 
> Times have changed.
> Some of us still remember the lessons of our youth.
> http://www.libertylib.com/improvised...handbook.shtml


Interesting. We all should educate ourselves on firearms and how to fight in an armed conflict using proven guerrilla tactics. Conventional war is out of the question for a modern day revolution. You can bank on the fact that all of the large para-military organizations such as the State Militias have been infiltrated by those in control. Members cannot fart without the BATF checking on the source and size of the explosion. Also remember that the Agents do not need facts to do you in -- they are some of the best liers in the world.  

Having said that, I support a peaceful revolution along the lines of Gandi and Dr. King. Why shed blood if it is not necessary? Rather than make your firearms why not go to the nearest Gun Show and buy a weapon of your choice legally, along with ammo and a reloader with ball and powder? Some of the weapons shown here are scary in the fact that they may be more dangeous to the user than to the enemy. Firearm storage should also be considered. A rusty firearm does not work very well -- it could get you killed. http://www.6mmbr.com/corrosiontest.html Just a suggestion.

----------


## Expatriate

> Rather than make your firearms why not go to the nearest Gun Show and buy a weapon of your choice legally, along with ammo and a reloader with ball and powder? Some of the weapons shown here are scary in the fact that they may be more dangeous to the user than to the enemy. Firearm storage should also be considered. A rusty firearm does not work very well -- it could get you killed. http://www.6mmbr.com/corrosiontest.html Just a suggestion.


I wasn't showing the pics to suggest that we should all make unreliable homemade guns, but rather to illustrate that in countries where you CAN NOT "go to the nearest Gun Show and buy a weapon of your choice legally", people make their own weapons anyways.

That is why "Gun Control" will never work. Even if the government banned ALL guns and SOMEHOW managed to stop the flow of illegal guns into the black market. Various people, whether career criminals or just those who want to protect themselves or their loved ones, would just make their own firearms and ammo in spite of the law. It really doesn't require more than metal scraps, tubing, wood and rubber bands as pcosmar's example shows. Ammo can be made from matchheads and rocks, even without the availability of metallic casings.

The fact is, "Gun Control", even a 100% ban, only disarms the law-abiding. I know I have seen people on here saying "I wish guns were un-invented" or "if there was no black market, gun control would work". It may be nice to daydream of a magical world without offensive weapons, but unfortunately such a world does not and will never exist. Therefore the best way to protect law-abiding people is to allow them equal access to the guns criminals will always have.

----------


## Charles Wilson

> I wasn't showing the pics to suggest that we should all make unreliable homemade guns, but rather to illustrate that in countries where you CAN NOT "go to the nearest Gun Show and buy a weapon of your choice legally", people make their own weapons anyways.
> 
> That is why "Gun Control" will never work. Even if the government banned ALL guns and SOMEHOW managed to stop the flow of illegal guns into the black market. Various people, whether career criminals or just those who want to protect themselves or their loved ones, would just make their own firearms and ammo in spite of the law. It really doesn't require more than metal scraps, tubing, wood and rubber bands as pcosmar's example shows. Ammo can be made from matchheads and rocks, even without the availability of metallic casings.
> 
> The fact is, "Gun Control", even a 100% ban, only disarms the law-abiding. I know I have seen people on here saying "I wish guns were un-invented" or "if there was no black market, gun control would work". It may be nice to daydream of a magical world without offensive weapons, but unfortunately such a world does not and will never exist. Therefore the best way to protect law-abiding people is to allow them equal access to the guns criminals will always have.


Well said. I think it is very likely that Chuck Schumer from New York will get his way and ban firearms if the Democrats get total control of the government -- we will know tomorrow if that is a real possibility or not.

In that case, the prudent thing to do is to purchase whatever firearms you want now while it is still legal to do so, along with ammo, and prepare them for storage some place where the Feds cannot find them. All gun owners will all be criminals in the eyes of the law -- much like bootleggers during prohibition.

----------


## pcosmar

> Having said that, I support a peaceful revolution along the lines of Gandi and Dr. King. Why shed blood if it is not necessary? .


I wold recheck your history and the FACTS surrounding them.
The Indian revolution was quite bloody as was the American Civil Rights Movement.

If you chose to be a pacifist that is fine, It is your choice to do nothing while friends , family and neighbors are violated and killed.

I am NOT a pacifist.

BTW, I can NOT purchase any firearms, as my Rights have been infringed.  
I can however produce them at any time I so chose. And I can educate others.

----------


## Charles Wilson

> I wold recheck your history and the FACTS surrounding them.
> The Indian revolution was quite bloody as was the American Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> If you chose to be a pacifist that is fine, It is your choice to do nothing while friends , family and neighbors are violated and killed.
> 
> I am NOT a pacifist.
> 
> BTW, I can NOT purchase any firearms, as my Rights have been infringed.  
> I can however produce them at any time I so chose. And I can educate others.


We have had this exchange before. If you knew my history you would know that I am not a pacifist. Martyrs serve a purpose but for the most part dying accomplishes nothing. If push comes to shove, the objective is to get your adversary to give up his life so that you can live and fight another day. I agree, educating others on self defense is a good thing.


We are free today only because we are not a threat to the government. Where are they now: http://www.adl.org/extremism/Militia...p?m_flipmode=4. Be carefull.

----------


## pcosmar

> We are free today only because we are not a threat to the government. Where are they now: http://www.adl.org/extremism/Militia...p?m_flipmode=4. Be carefull.


WE ARE NOT FREE
We have not been  free country in my 51 years, and it is getting worse every year.

And QUOTING the ADL

Pfease

----------


## Expatriate

> How to build your own 9mm submachine gun (For educational purposes only) (The author went to jail in the UK for building one)


Here's the original easy-to-build design for a simple open-bolt homemade 9mm submachine gun. The interesting thing is that it could be made by an average person with nothing more than a hacksaw and drill - no machine tools or special skills required.
You need a username and password to download from this site, so use this one:

username: random4570
password: random4570

Click "Download" and select "Adobe Acrobat (.pdf)".

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3170766/ex...e-instructions





Here's some more gun designs from the same site. They are all good reads, although of course assembling most of the guns would be illegal according to the federal National Firearms Act. Make sure you download the .pdf, I have a hard time reading them otherwise. (you need the free Adobe Reader to view these files)






Another 9mm submachine gun how-to - this one is quite handsome and built from standard pipe fittings with minimal effort:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6118520/ex...-bsp-9mm-smg-p








A .32/.380 caliber homemade SMG:
Photo Gallery
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6454766/Ex...Vol-II-PA-Luty
 







Homemade Semi-Automatic Pistol (.32/.380) (Appears to be much harder to make than the machine guns):
http://rapidshare.com/files/16310763...2_SHO_Kimi.rar







Home Workshop .22 Machine Pistol (looks like it requires machine tools):
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6118895/ho...-paladin-press








Home Workshop 9mm Submachine Gun:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6004246/ho...submachine-gun









Home Workshop .50 caliber single shot Rifle (looks like it requires machine tools):
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6118148/50...-paladin-press







Home Workshop silencers:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6004153/bi...orkshop3872154







Expedient Homemade Handgun Ammo and Reloading:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13116830/E...t-Handgun-Ammo








Expedient Homemade Shotgun Ammo and Reloading
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13116907/E...e-Shotgun-Ammo






Disclaimer: For educational purposes only. I have not tried to make any of these guns, also I'm not responsible if you make these guns and get hurt or get in trouble.

----------


## Expatriate

The Metral 9mm. Needs a lathe and is more complex than the above guns, but it's as good as any military 9mm SMG. Uses a Sten magazine however. Semi/Full auto with a folding stock and compact design that's reminiscent of a Mini Uzi. Field strippable. Fires from an open bolt.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/4746679/Do...-Paladin-Press

----------


## CJLauderdale4

My brother, a DC Cop, already told me that I'm on the list...oh well...I hit the link...guess I should expect to be "balck-bagged" sometime in the next 24 hours...

----------


## eOs

> I wasn't showing the pics to suggest that we should all make unreliable homemade guns, but rather to illustrate that in countries where you CAN NOT "go to the nearest Gun Show and buy a weapon of your choice legally", people make their own weapons anyways.
> 
> That is why "Gun Control" will never work. Even if the government banned ALL guns and SOMEHOW managed to stop the flow of illegal guns into the black market. Various people, whether career criminals or just those who want to protect themselves or their loved ones, would just make their own firearms and ammo in spite of the law. It really doesn't require more than metal scraps, tubing, wood and rubber bands as pcosmar's example shows. Ammo can be made from matchheads and rocks, even without the availability of metallic casings.
> 
> The fact is, "Gun Control", even a 100% ban, only disarms the law-abiding. I know I have seen people on here saying "I wish guns were un-invented" or "if there was no black market, gun control would work". It may be nice to daydream of a magical world without offensive weapons, but unfortunately such a world does not and will never exist. Therefore the best way to protect law-abiding people is to allow them equal access to the guns criminals will always have.





Relax, guns will never be taken from us so directly. It is in the states best interest to let you keep your guns, but rather relinquish your flow of information. Divide and Conquer is still the name of the game, no matter what century. The internet will be the first thing to go.

----------


## Expatriate

> Relax, guns will never be taken from us so directly. It is in the states best interest to let you keep your guns, but rather relinquish your flow of information. Divide and Conquer is still the name of the game, no matter what century. The internet will be the first thing to go.


Well that's funny, because the National Firearms Act of '34 virtually prohibited almost all the types of weapons shown above. I would call that taking guns from us directly. And it happened over 70 years ago.

Of course, Divide and Conquer is being used everywhere, but the purpose of the 2nd Amendment was clearly to _guarantee_ private citizens the right to own equipment which is equally effective as that carried by a footsoldier in the Army. It did not grant that right, as Hamilton in the pre-Bill of Rights Federalist Papers explained:




> http://avalon.law.yale.edu/18th_century/fed29.asp
> "By thus circumscribing the plan, it will be possible to have an excellent body of well-trained militia, ready to take the field whenever the defense of the State shall require it. This will not only lessen the call for military establishments, *but if circumstances should at any time oblige the government to form an army of any magnitude that army can never be formidable to the liberties of the people while there is a large body of citizens, little, if at all, inferior to them in discipline and the use of arms, who stand ready to defend their own rights and those of their fellow-citizens. This appears to me the only substitute that can be devised for a standing army, and the best possible security against it, if it should exist.*''


They have already blatantly contradicted the intent of the Constitution by restricting and taxing automatics, short-barreled shotguns, rifles, anti-tank weapons, demolitions equipment, and "silencers", all of which are indispensable to the military. The federal government is not granted the right to do such a thing, but seeing as such unconstitutional legislation has been in place for so long I would really not be surprised if more followed, especially from President Obama's pen (What did he say about clinging to guns again?).

Of course we have to safeguard our other rights as well, but I'm just saying we should not stop fighting to protect our arms rights or not try to regain those already stolen from us.

I do agree that we have to preserve our right to freedom of information, but I think you are wrong about the state allowing us to have arms. They have already taken most of them away!

----------


## Expatriate

Bump!

----------


## Crowish

blog.modernmechanix.com/2006/08/01/build-a-hunters-crossbow/

----------


## Expatriate

5-shot repeating pump-action crossbow .pdf plans:
http://www.vintageprojects.com/arche...bow-plans.html

----------


## Expatriate

bump for more schematics - post 'em if you got 'em!

Homemade airgun pictures:
http://www.bryanandac.com/new_page_10.htm

Some airguns are just as deadly as firearms:
http://www.freesteader.com/forums/in...showtopic=3466 (air machine gun)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbiPy...eature=related (20mm air rifle)

----------


## Expatriate

> Day 9 Lake Titicaca
> 
> Our day on the lake starts by meeting this chap who lives on a floating island. He shows us his home made rifle which uses home made gunpowder.

----------


## Expatriate

> One of my all time favorite's...
> 
> This is a home built .50 cal cannon. Some dude made it from scratch, it is hand-loaded from the breech, a simple cocking and firing mechanism and a rough elevation and bearing system on the base plate.
> 
> The f*cker weighed about 60 lbs too.
> 
> The dude we picked this off of in Bosnia was pissed. If I had spent all that time making this on my own, I'd want to keep it too.


Looks bigger than .50 caliber to me. Doesn't look like a naval caliber 50 either. I am guessing he means 50 millimeter, that looks about right.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

American soldiers disarming people of another sovereign state. Nice.

What's it like to be the Nazi?

----------


## Expatriate

> American soldiers disarming people of another sovereign state. Nice.
> 
> What's it like to be the Nazi?


Yeah, that thought occurred to me too. . Is it standard procedure for US troops to disarm all civilians they run across in occupied countries?

 What I'd like to know is how the soldier smuggled a big-ass artillery piece home with him. Adam Kokesh got in major trouble just for bringing back a PISTOL that he BOUGHT in the Middle East.

----------


## Expatriate

I am not too crazy about this design as it doesn't lend itself to high accuracy, but it is basically a medieval submachine gun and is pretty easy to make. The bow or "prod" would be the hardest part to make/find, but you could always use a bungee cord instead, making it into a repeating slingshot. Still, it's not hard to make a bow from bamboo strips bound with twine, as long as it's not too dried out.

http://www.arco-iris.com/George/chu-ko-nu.htm

A video of a kid showing how he made one of these. Although he uses a bungee cord instead of a proper bow, the principle and design is the same.

The bolts go into the gravity-feed magazine on top.

----------


## Expatriate

A coilgun or gauss gun is an unusual type of weapon that uses a series of coil electromagnets to launch a projectile with similar energy to a firearm, just without all the noise and hot gases. A magazine fed repeating or automatic system is much easier to make for a coilgun since the breech does not have to be sealed, and the ammunition is caseless. The main concern is the time it takes to charge the capacitors again for a second shot; multiple capacitor banks could be a solution.

Lots of people are making their own, since they are unregulated as far as I know, and they are much easier for someone without access to metalworking tools to make than a multi-shot firearm. They are still experimental though, and seem to be more of a curiosity than a practical weapon. Most of the ones I have seen are underpowered and unreliable, but that might have something to do with being made out of camera parts and Radio Shack components by bored computer geeks as a way to pass the time.

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/01/27/top-5-coil-guns/
http://www.coilgun.ru/
http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

The coilgun need only achieve at least 700FPS to start scaring the tyrants.

But what are you going to do, ban wires? You can build one from an old TV.

----------


## Expatriate

From homegunsmith.com's "Hall of Freedom" 
Made by "1216hrl"




> Posted: Oct. 04 2007,06:15 
> Cleaning up a few months ago I found a barrel stub and a magazine from an old 22 I had years ago.
> 
> So, obviously they had to be useful for something so I had a try at making my own pistol from them and a few other bits floating around.
> 
> Most of this is scratch built, only the barrel, slide stop and magazine are pre existing parts.
> 
> Used the design principles of a 1911 for the trigger setup suitably shortening the bow, for the reduced distance to the disconnector, and made a heel style mag release for simplicity sake.
> 
> ...





> Posted: Oct. 04 2007,06:17
> Left side shows slide locked back and the 1911 slide stop. The detent housing is a fixed part on the frame, no safety at all, the safety between our ears is the best one I have always thought





> Pulled apart it looks like this.
> 
> 
> cone on the barrel locks up in the slide when the slide is foward.
> 
> recoil spring is a cut piece of FN/FAL inner return spring on a rod that locates into the barrel block.
> 
> feed ramp is a bolt on to the barrel type of affair so I could play with the various angles to tune the feeding from the magazine.
> 
> Buffer on the recoil spring is a piece of that plastic/ nylon  wall plug stuff that you put into a drywall hole to hang stuff from. Cut of the bit that goes in the wall and it is just right to stop the slide battering into the steel frame. :anim_beer:





> WIth the wrap around wood grips off you can see some of the mechanism.
> 
> Sorry, not a very clear photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainspring housing is welded to the frame and has a recess milled in the back so a pair of flat springs perform the trigger disconnector return and the sear return functions.
> 
> the flat springs are from a coil about 8 feet long that you can find inside a lawn mower pull start mechanism.
> ...





> Firing pin
> spring and stop like a 1911
> 
> Found a lot of trouble with the firing pin being to small and sometimes damaging the chamber mouth from occasional dry firing so made the firing pin head about 1/8" diameter to spread the impact.
> 
> only the lower 1/3rd to 1/4 actually contacts the rim of the case when firing.





> Ready to strip a round of and chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> so far after some fine tuning it is incredibly smooth and reliable considering every thing that COULD have gone wrong.
> 
> 15 shots get away as fast as the trigger can be pulled, I do still get an occasional slide over a partial chambered round but that seem to be dependent on the ammo used
> 
> It is not super accurate but does put 15 shots into a 5 inch group at about 20 paces with some vertical stringing exhibited.





> A view down the sights, also handmade.
> 
> 
> 
> Grip angle is more vertical than I like but it does kind of grow on you.
> 
> I think is is almost "glock"ish in its looks.
> 
> The slide stop is not connected to the mag so no last round hold open but it is useful for manual activation when fiddling around as you are not playing with a round in the chamber, hammer back and no safety catch on.





> Hi guys, donor magazine was a el cheapo 22 semi made in the Phillipines if I remember correctly. Dont even remember what happened to the rifle now it was so long ago. But the mag and barrel end have been floating around my work shop for years.
> 
> Only has a small amount of rearwards rake to it so thats why the grip angle is almost straight up and down.
> 
> Matter of fact, I was using the barrel stub to form up the dustcover sections on the 1911 frames I was making. After straightening out the rolled piece a bit the stub fit in and let me form the sides straighter in a vise without crushing the roundness out of the pipe.
> Guess I need to machine down a piece of round stock to do that job in future.

----------


## ihsv

American ingenuity is inspiring

----------


## Expatriate

> American ingenuity is inspiring


Indeed, but I hope Americans aren't the only ones who can do this... well I guess the Chechens do it, but I wonder if things would change if the oppressed people in China or North Korea started making their own firearms. Still, maybe they do and we just don't hear about it, what with the apparent state monopoly on information in those regions...

EDIT: Yes, apparently the Chinese do make homemade guns, although they have resorted to using pebbles for ammunition:




> *Chinese reporters shot at police anti-gun briefing*
> 
> This is hilarious, you just can’t make this stuff up (not of course for the poor guy who was shot). The BBC reports:
> 
>     Three Chinese reporters attending a police briefing on the success of an anti-gun campaign were accidentally shot, media reports say.
> 
>     An officer picked up one of the weapons on show - a confiscated home-made gun - but it went off in his hand.
> 
>     A reporter needed surgery for injuries to his ankle, crotch and chest, after being hit by what appeared to be pebbles fired by the gun.
> ...


http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2...-gun-briefing/
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7514322.stm

----------


## Expatriate

This is an interesting shotgun design that never caught on. It is similar to a double-action revolver, except that the striker or "hammer" rotates instead of the cylinder. This "pepperbox" design would make it easier to manufacture than either a revolver or a semi-automatic for the average person, yet still possess equivalent firepower. There are no chambers to line up with the barrel, and no moving parts in the action other than the striker assembly and a break-open breech for reloading. The end result looks very intimidating, having multiple barrels. I'm surprised I haven't seen more homemade designs like this on the internet.

**************************************************  ***************


> *Hillberg Insurgency Weapons
> The Winchester Liberator*
> 
> The Winchester Liberator and Colt Defender were two remarkable shotgun designs that sprang from the fertile imagination of gun designer Robert Hillberg. They were originally conceived as guerrilla and counter-guerrilla weapons for clandestine warfare, and as such, they were shrouded in secrecy. To appreciate the Hillberg weapons, it is first necessary to consider modern guerrilla warfare.
> 
> Almost all guerrilla warfare is fought by indigenous peoples. Frequently, these people are unfamiliar with modern tactics and are wholly unfamiliar with weapons. As a result, the ideal guerrilla weapon must be simple and reliable. More importantly, it must posses a high probability of first round hit and a high probability of a first round kill, even in the hands of a relatively unskilled marksman. The shotgun answers these requirements perhaps better than any other weapon, and the designs proposed by Hillberg brought the shotgun to a new level of refinement for this niche.
> 
> Hillberg's first gun was designed around several requirements. Aside from the requirements for hit probability and lethality, it must posses adequate firepower without being too complex. It should also be light and inexpensive to allow it to be delivered en masse via parachute. By early 1962 Hillberg had evolved his concept to a first design. This was a multi-barreled repeating shotgun that was basically an updated pepperbox design. This design gave the firepower of a semi-automatic without the complexity. In the initial iteration, Hillberg envisioned a weapon having four barrel in a diamond configuration, constructed from a simple single casting. His initial design called for an ammunition 'packet' holding four rounds that would be inserted into the gun as a unit, fired, and then ejected by finger pressure.
> 
> ...


From: http://tml.travellercentral.com/hillberg/index.html

Some antique pepperbox pistols which are similar:

Percussion 10-shot pistol:


Early barrel-less revolver:

----------


## Expatriate

Built in Sydney, Australia to demonstrate the futility of "gun control"

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...T;f=30;t=13409



> This is a rude, crude firearm and was built specifically to illustrate the stupidity and ineffectiveness of restrictive firearms laws.
> I was employed at the Law Courts in Sydney (Aust) at the time as the Trades Officer Mechanical, (Maintenance Fitter in ordinary language). During a conversation with a couple of the High Court Judges the subject of the laws came up and they were of the opinion that it would be more difficult for criminals to get firearms.
> So, I told them that I could go up to the workshop and make a 12 gauge shotgun out of the bits in the scrapbox. Disbelief...the following is the unlovely result:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a trigger and a scear and breech block etc. But there are restrictions imposed by the scrap box and in this case I'd said I'd make it out of what was available. The available bits were what would be expected to be found in the maintanence workshop of a building. There was no lathe, the only power-tools available were a pedestal drill and a bench grinder besides the usual electric hand drill and an arc welder and gas welding and cutting equipment.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

More homemade artillery.

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...ST;f=30;t=8714



> I'm going to run out of stuff here pretty soon, but here's some pictures of my trusty mortar.
> 
> This was built out of 3" ID, 5" OD steel tubing, 1026 or something like that. It shoots dogfood cans full of concrete with amazing range and inaccuracy.
> 
> The base or mount was really one of my brainfarts, quite poorly designed. It cracked on both sides while firing ground-thumping maximum loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

Which Nazi-occupied country was this resistance "comic" from?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Holland?

----------


## Expatriate

> Holland?


I _think_ it's Denmark as the language appears to be Danish but I'm not sure.

They made their own improvised armored car armed with an LMG turret as well.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_resistance_movement

----------


## Expatriate

> I found a really good use for that Sten mag I ordered almost a year go.
> I think the best way to describe it is a series of pics:





> Chamber cut, head spaced and feed ramp cut:







> Couple pics of the bolt, made of 416 stainless:









> 0% lower with mag block:









> and together:







> I heat treated the extractor and ejector fully. Also heat treated the first firing pin fully, apon quenching I think the 1/16" part of it bent a little. I dropped it in the bolt and gave it a slight push and it was snapped.
> I heat treated them(O2 drill rod) then tempered them, I must not have tempered them hot enough, I then made a quick firing pin and only heat treated the hammer end. The bolt needs to be heat treated yet, so far it hasnt done any damage but it started making some wear marks where the hammer rides.
> I put 2 mags through it so far is all I could do, it was dark and I wanted to test fire it. First round shot, ejected and bolt closed like it should, I found the case then headed inside for inspection. I took the gun apart(upper) and inspected that too, everything checked out ok.
> I next finished off the mag, had a few failure to ejects and it stove piped about 3 times. I then realized I didn't lube the bolt.
> I lubed it, loaded up another one of those impossible sten mags. I need to get the NFA mag loader. I then proceeded to bump fire the entire mag in one long string from the shoulder (VERY FAST). That put the biggest smile on my face!
> So as you can see, I'm ready for another string on saturday. I'll probably make a new firing pin as I expect this one to break.
> Also, you might notice a few parts made of aluminum that probably shouldn't be, like the mag catch. Those are temporary.





> Oh yeah, forgot to mention! mrdonbs bolt design is what I based that from, I modified it quite a bit but kept most features. Regarding that, the extractor should be at a higher angle, I think my brass hits the ejection port on its way out.
> 
> The mag block is being held in by two plungers pushing out using a ball bearing lever type mechanism with a set screw in the bottom. The top was supposed to have one two but I designed it in haste (don't have a good enough computer at my parents place to run solidworks) and the ejector cut into the threads. Its not really needed anyway. I made the mag catch the way I did because I didn't want to have to modify each mag, I wanted to be able to drop them in and go, so far so good. I have one mag that doesn't like  it, but theres a goober in that slot.
> 
> Also, gotta give a some credit to Cobbler, he kindly let me use his lathe to make the barrel and chamber it. Its an interesting barrel blank I got, 10 groove rifling.
> 
> Jon





> Heres two pictures:

----------


## Expatriate

> Hi Folks:
> 
> Here is my entry into the AR Build-off, Ugliest Rifle category. It would have been a lot prettier, but I don't have Fluffy to give me aesthetic advice!
> 
> It is a receiver made from .100 4130 sheet formed to shape using homemade dies. It was based loosely on the Bill Holmes version of the AR lower, but I departed from his path pretty quickly.
> 
> I used the .100 metal for a few reasons. First, its pretty tough and herky. Second, it made sense dimensionally. If I called a magazine .900 wide, I bent the mag well to that, and then bent the U that makes up the FCG holder portion to .900 OD, it made the ID .700. Worked pretty well, I think.  
> 
> The bear of the whole thing was the buffer tube tower. I was trying to make this along the lines of my OhmsResearch AK, in that you didnt need a lot of fancy tools to make it. Well, I ended up cheating and using a mill on this proof-of-concept lower, but I am chock full of ideas on how to make it easier on the next one! Anyway: Buffer tower. I found some tubing with an ID (1.180) that just barely allowed the threads of the buffer tube to slip inside. I ended up using a combination of JB weld (Thanks to a guy who posted a thread somewhere called Mujahadeen AR-15) and setscrews to secure the buffer tube to the tower. It is not removable, though of course the buffer and spring are. Without a large (1.5 ?) end mill, I had to pretty much trial and error the curvature of the tower. For me, it was harder than it looked! I managed to get a template made, so I could so it without too much fuss.
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

> MADJACK: A proof of concept, to prove to myself I could do it, and to learn as I went. It has fulfilled every goal and then some. When this project started, I could barely weld, was just taking baby steps in machining, which I hadn't done since shop class in 8th grade, and I didn't have a mill yet, the reciever was turned on my lathe and then hand filed.
> 
> I now feel competent at those skills and many more.
> 
> People and resources found here helped keep my learning curve from becoming a brick wall.
> 
> Thank you every one :thumbs:
> 
> I couldn't get a decent picture to save my life today, but here they are.




















> BIG 54R: mad I give you "MAD" props for that piece totally awesome, was it a fully scratch build. I've wanted a ruger 22 pistol for a long time but totally broke and wife wont sign off on that one even tho she wants one too, she loves those pistols and shoots a friends all the time at the range! DETAILS mad DETAILS on every thing you did to make that beauty!!!   CONGRATS... you give me hope!





> MADJACK: Yes BIG 54R, every thing but the springs and the sear,(because I had one)

----------


## Expatriate

Someone else post something homemade, I'm tired of scouring the net for this stuff! 

Please?

----------


## Expatriate

This is a pretty ingenious design for a repeating shotgun, I think it's in 20 gauge. If you look at the trigger/striker assembly it's clear that each time you pull the trigger the striker turns and fires the next barrel. This guy must have been desperate for a weapon, looks like it was hammered together in no time at all with limited resources. If the design was refined it would be a pretty nice weapon, equivalent to a 5-shot semiautomatic shotgun.

Found this on what is apparently the blog belonging to the Russian cop who confiscated it. Sorry about the poor translation but that's what Babelfish spit out.


**************************************************  **************************************************  ******************


(unpleasantly smiling) Trans-GluckThor by its hands.

The here this work of weapons skill laid to me head completely. Caliber - near the hunting 20th, 5- barrel [perelomka] with weight about 4-5 kg. device [USM] - most amusing. In the construction are widely used traditional materials, such a one: water pipes, nails, tin metal and brown sexual paint.





Operational procedure: to raise the locking key above the block it is trunk, to lower block, to load, to shut stems, to harvest to the small front key, to harvest to the large rear key. On 5 times for each. As is evident on the photo, on each stem relies its own face. With the pressure on the front key special [kryuchochek] turns the tube of striker with the [zakreplennoy] on it metallic plate for 1/5 revolutions (so, at least, must be in the theory). With the pressure on the large key two pieces of iron, to the afore-mentioned [prikreplennye] and which catch the tube of striker for the thickening in the tail end, draw off thuya tube back. Approximately through 4 cm of the free motion of [zhelezyachki] they enter into contact with the lobe, [zakreplennym] on the independent foundation. It separates [zhelezyachki], shock worker is freed also under the action of the spring of [idet] forward. Plate of the striker of [bet] on the face - shot (, in addition - in the theory):.




Happiness, what construction is not completed - the hook, critical for the turning of striker, [zakreplen] extremely weakly and constantly flies from the assumed place, so that the practical rate of fire in construction is extremely small. But - [VNUSHAIT] ([s]). But you speak - [Gatling]

----------


## TonySutton

The most lethal weapon each of us has is the gray matter between our ears.  Keep it intact and be ready to use it.  Guerrilla warfare will be the tactic of the day.  Get your guns, ammo, bandages and food from your enemy.  They will no longer need them if you do your job correctly. 

USMC (Ret)

----------


## ihsv

> The most lethal weapon each of us has is the gray matter between our ears.  Keep it intact and be ready to use it.  Guerrilla warfare will be the tactic of the day.  Get your guns, ammo, bandages and food from your enemy.  They will no longer need them if you do your job correctly. 
> 
> USMC (Ret)


+1

----------


## pcosmar

> The most lethal weapon each of us has is the gray matter between our ears.  Keep it intact and be ready to use it.  Guerrilla warfare will be the tactic of the day.  Get your guns, ammo, bandages and food from your enemy.  They will no longer need them if you do your job correctly. 
> 
> USMC (Ret)


Amen.

----------


## Expatriate

> The most lethal weapon each of us has is the gray matter between our ears.  Keep it intact and be ready to use it.  Guerrilla warfare will be the tactic of the day.  Get your guns, ammo, bandages and food from your enemy.  They will no longer need them if you do your job correctly. 
> 
> USMC (Ret)


But you didn't make your brain in your basement did you (I hope not lol) 
This thread is about HOMEMADE weapons

Great point though, I agree. And thanks for serving our country.

----------


## Chosen

> Russia has been preventing arms and ammo from getting into Chechnya for a long time now, but the guerrillas there seem pretty ingenious and won't let that get in the way of them fighting the foreign invasion. Here's some weapons confiscated from the rebels in a Russian raid. It looks like they used those "make your own SMG" websites quite a bit:
> http://englishrussia.com/?p=965


Those are amazing, thanks for posting them.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE74c...eature=related

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8vsi...eature=related

----------


## Johnnybags

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKNut2Y9x3M

I'll throw this out there sure that you people can extrapolate. I'll say no more but.....................

----------


## orafi

> The most lethal weapon each of us has is the gray matter between our ears.  Keep it intact and be ready to use it.  Guerrilla warfare will be the tactic of the day.  Get your guns, ammo, bandages and food from your enemy.  They will no longer need them if you do your job correctly. 
> 
> USMC (Ret)


<3!!!!!!!

----------


## Expatriate

This thing shoots .177 caliber airgun pellets using .22 caliber blanks. Auctioned off on gunbroker.com for $155. 
http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIte...Item=118958604




> What u are looking at is a hand made one of a kind funtional pistol. It was built by a local gunsmith that long ago past away.It shoots a .177 cal. pellet and is powered by a RWS 22 crimp blank.It sports 6 revolving barrels which hold a tight pattern as indicated by the target.Dementions are 10" long 5.5 " tall.The barrels are manually rotated and it is single action. Good luck bidding R B


EDIT: Whoops, Gunbroker has deleted the auction. The pics are gone.

----------


## Expatriate

Easier to make than firearms, simple projects for the beginner and well suited to survival situations. There's a few other crossbow designs including a 5-shot repeater if you go back to Page 5 of this thread.

Classic Crossbow: http://www.scribd.com/doc/7419770/Bu...assic-Crossbow

Simple Crossbow: http://www.scribd.com/doc/7196252/Crossbow-Designs-2

Homemade Traps and Snares: http://www.scribd.com/doc/3031816/Ho...aps-and-Snares

----------


## Expatriate

> Home-made Weapon
> DAYTON, Ohio - Home-made, 12-gauge shotgun used by Bosniac fighters on display in the Cold War Gallery at the National Museum of the U.S. Air Force. (U.S. Air Force photo).

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6476078/Th...Book-Volume-05

This is the 5th Foxfire book published. It's a great reference for people who want to learn how to make their own gunpowder and bullets, or build from scratch a classic American flintlock rifle the way our ancestors did. There is a section on rifling a barrel using only hand tools which I found quite interesting. *Skip to page 208* if you're only interested in the black powder/gunsmithing part of the book, otherwise there is a bunch of stories and unrelated blacksmithing stuff that comes first.

The scan isn't so great, so if you like the book you may as well buy a hard copy on Amazon.

The Kentucky/Pennsylvania long rifle wouldn't be too practical in a modern combat environment, but it is excellent for survival as you can make the ammo and everything required to shoot it from scratch. Plus there's the nostalgia factor. 

I'm considering building one from a kit, since flintlock muzzle-loading long guns are the only type of gun you can legally own and shoot up here in Canada without registration, licensing and fingerprinting.

Here's a little background on the American Long Rifle:
http://www.airbum.com/NeatShtpix/LongRifle.html

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...0;t=18550;st=0




> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forums, internet really is something great.  
> Please be patient with my english ::
> 
> Ok, I want to show  some pieces i made in the last decades, chronological, some history, might be amusing.
> 
> The first gun I ever built, at the age of 14, was very crude, the barrel casted of lead - I had no tools, or the experience with it to drill one. Should fire 6mm Flobert, the very short ones. Didn't work, only because I didn't know that they were rimfire, the hammer was strong enough to punch a hole exactly in the center... ???
> 
> ...








> It is 6mm Rimfire (Iguess you call it), not short or long rifle - the bullets are round, no powder, just the primer. Ok for hunting mice, or for plinking.
> 
> "Workings" means the inner parts, right? I didn't disassamble that thing for 20 years now, and there isn't much to see. There is only trigger, sear (I guess, the part that holds the hammer cocked and is moved by the trigger), a trigger spring between this two parts, and the hammer. You can see the main spring in the picture, also the rest of the parts.
> 
> Better to proceed ::
> 
> Next thing was a toy gun I bought at a fun fair as a kid, a key pendant.  It was designed for this tiny plastic blanks, toy for kids.
> 
> Hm, boring 
> ...






> Here you can see the crack in the frame, I would appriciate any hint how to repair it. It's cheap zinc- alloy, no idea how to weld/solder that.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...0;t=18550;st=0



> Ok, next strike 
> 
> Hm, you know this TV-series "Home Improvement"? With Tim Taylor and his credo "More Power, HarHaraHar!" ?
> 
> Ok, that's just what I wanted. Something for a good show, plinking at flower pots is fun, but somehow no action, first the pot, then the sherds...
> Better to create a big cloud of dust with one shot 
> 
> More Power :icon_smile_big:
> 
> ...







> This was a fast build, crude, made of some scrap material lying around, some ideas like cocking lever and extractor droped during construction.
> 
> the mechanism is simple: The reverse-U-shaped part is the sear, catching at a nose at the hammers rear side. It is pushed out of this nose by a push rod connected to the trigger, left of the hammer. the push rod is lifted up when the hammer goes forward - so cocking with the trigger depressed is possible.
> 
> You can also see the hammer spring, and the part that guids it.
> 
> Under the barrel is the locking pin inside a massive tube, inside of the pin is the spring that forces it backwards.







> The locking pin is pulled forward with the block under the barrel, the brass tube determins the rearward position.
> 
> under the breech face is the hole for the locking pin - and on the left side a rectangular hole for the planned cocking lever, as I mentioned I realised that I didn't want the gun cocked automatically when closed.
> 
> This slot works as indicator if the gun is loaded, if not I can see right through the barrel.
> 
> The coulours, silver, black and struckered grey, are simple spray-on, and after the years look don#t look that good, but who cares. ::
> 
> Have some more pics of the 9mm on my camera, will sort them out, but can't make new ones until september :O
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

Here's the story behind that double-barreled pistol that was posted earlier in the thread, and a few more pictures:




> Another couple of years later I started to build again. Had got some technical education meanwhile. Ok, now I knew more, enough to be sure that there are lots of things out there I didn't have a clue of. I really try to test my stuff hard before even thinking about shooting it by hand.
> 
> Bigger bore and more than 1 shot, it should be.
> 
> I found a piece of seamless pipe at the scrapyard with 10mm inner diameter, hm, perfect fit for 9-Para shells, but not for the bullet, and not for the rim.
> No Problem.
> I casted my own bullets with 10mm, and soldered a pre-bent copper wire to the rim. I know, that's kind of crazy. I could have used .38 shells, but I had the 9 Para lying around from my Tokagypt.
> 
> 
> ...






> Ok, details 
> 
> Barrel lenght is 190mm, you can see the locking mechanism.







> And now the Ammo. As I sad, the rim is a soldered on piece of copper wire. The shot shells are made from .223, cut and widened to fit the barrel. The bullets are casted of lead and greased.







> The sears are at the rear of the hammer and are moved by the push-rods, witch are located between the forked trigger base and the center part. at the detail-picture you can see the thin wire-springs that push these rods down, you can also see the selector shaft with one rod lying on it.
> The pushrods fall in a notch when the lever (witch also works as positioning spring) and shaft are in the right position.
> 
> The push rods are also lifted out of contact when the hammer goes forward, so also if i keep the trigger pressed I can cock the hammer back and it gets catched by the sear.
> 
> I could make a drawing if there is interest.
> 
> Took some tinkering to find that solution, Internet wasn't available at the time I built that, these pieces are about 20 years old.
> But that's what it is about, tinkering, finding solutions, using my hands and simple tools to create something working. These guns are no weapons for me, not even for sport shooting - I have normal, industrial guns for that. The fascinating part ist the process of creating - and most times all I have is a hand drawn scetch on a piece of Paper, no exact plans or so, design is also affected by what I find at the scrapyard.
> ...





> Patience, my friends, patience :anim_beer: , no Internet at home. But I made same pics, just have to resize them and write the story 
> 
> Here is the promised sketch of the selection mechanism, description is a few posts above.
> 
> Only one side is shown, the second one is the same, only the notch at the selector shaft is on a different place.
> 
> Not shown ist the trigger spring, I think it is on one of the pics.
> 
> Actually, I did not build a gun since I have a lathe and a milling machine, and since I learnd to use them. These are old projects - even I wonder sometimes what I have done back then.  ::
> ...


single-trigger selector switch mechanism for selecting left, right or both barrels:

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...0167-neu_3.gif

----------


## Expatriate

He did this with nothing but hand tools, a drill press and a welder, but it works.



> Hi,
> 
> took a while, but I made some Pics of another of my old projects.
> 
> The double-barrel, and the 12gauge were fun, but I was infected  
> 
> A semi-auto it should be, but my tools still were just a *drill press, a welding trafo and hand tools like files and saws...*
> And I sure had no experience with designing a gun like that, and Internet was something I've actually heard of .
> 
> ...







> Some closeups, breech held open:







> The welded chamber was, and still is scary, although the new welding seem to hold I don't shoot it any more.
> 
> Ok, some pics of the magazine:

----------


## Expatriate

> Hammer cocked and released:







> ok, ok, to be honest: I still shoot it occasionally. ::
> 
> I've made special ammo for this thing, slower powder, and less laod than 9Para, but slightly heavier self cast lead bullet. There are still about 200 rounds left which will be used up sometime.
> 
> I couldn't use normal shells for that, my bullets have 9,2mm, they wouldn't fit into normal 9 Para. So i had to re"calibrate" spent cases, which were, thanks to the crude chamber, 10mm outer diamater.
> 
> The result works, but is far from being professionel -some shots are clearly subsonic, most are not. my reloading experience back then was as thin as my gun design abilitys  ::

----------


## Johnnybags

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSXcV-r1Ifs

the greens would love it as well.

----------


## Expatriate

> The M13- awesome ingenuity
> 
> the greens would love it as well.


All you need for propellant is water, eh? 

Here's what an HHO powered gun like that would look like if developed into an automatic caseless assault rifle:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3728937.pdf
You have to enter an email and password for this site, you can use this one:
email: randomperson5282@inbox. com
pass.: randomperson

Looks bulkier and it's definitely more complex than conventional arms, but as long as you have a supply of water and a source of power to break the water down you could potentially have unlimited propellant, even if you were reduced to shooting pencils or nails out of it  

One big advantage I can see, besides the lack of ejected casings, would be the ability to select power levels by adjusting the mixture of gas being metered into the firing chamber.

I bet they would be nicknamed Supersoakers if the military ever used them with HHO as the propellant gas. The above patent was designed for a butane/oxygen mix, but I don't see why it wouldn't work with hydrogen/oxygen.

----------


## pcosmar

> Don't hit those websites without a proxy.
> B)



I hit them.
I am infringed, and have no firearms.
I was on "lists" long before I heard of Ron Paul. No point in trying to hide now.

Well at least not till I do that Shadow and Smoke thing.

----------


## Johnnybags

> All you need for propellant is water, eh? 
> 
> Here's what an HHO powered gun like that would look like if developed into an automatic caseless assault rifle:
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3728937.pdf
> You have to enter an email and password for this site, you can use this one:
> email: randomperson5282@inbox. com
> pass.: randomperson
> 
> ...


I am amazed at American ingenuity. An HHO cartridge could easily be made for a song rather than generate onboard. Heck, the m13 could have a balloon in the chamber filled with hho, just need flame mechanism to burst the balloon.

----------


## Expatriate

Apparently someone actually has admitted to building one of Philip Luty's do-it-yourself submachine guns, and it worked. He used a second-hand 9mm barrel instead of the hydraulic tubing suggested in the plans, making the gun much more accurate than it would normally be. Plus he didn't use any machine tools, not even a drill press. And it worked.




> "I was able to build the gun in about 60 hours with only some basic hand tools, and the only power tool was a handheld drill. A drill press and angle grinder would make it easier and go faster but at the time I did not have such things. Many parts described in the book I could not find anywhere. Parts that I could not find include the wag well, 3 inch roll pin, barrel, barrel sleeve, steel collars of the right size. I have worked out many of the problems and this page should help you on your build."






> "For the barrel I used a pre-owned UZI barrel purchased from www.auctionarms.com for half the price of a chamber reamer. This barrel is 10 inches long, one inch longer than the tube called for in the book but don’t cut it shorter. The barrel comes chambered and rifled making it more accurate and is a huge time saver. It needs a sleeve to fit into the steel collars. The sleeve has the dimensions of 0.75" x 0.035" x 0.68" and will slide onto the UZI barrel with ease but not sloppy. It is a tap tight fit into the 3/4 inch collars. The set screws on the collars hold it in place against the barrel."
> 
> "Close up of sleeve on barrel in collars. I could not find collars with the right outer diameter, only ones with a smaller 1.25 OD. These will not fit into the upper receiver. To fix the problem buy a 1.375" x 0.065" x 1.25" tube and cut it up and put it over the collars to get the right size. It might be a little too large and need to be filed down where it makes contact with the upper receiver to fit in."
> 
> "For the breech block I used 0.625" x 0.12" x 0.39" and 0.75" x 0.065" x 0.62 tubes for the center of it. The inside tube is too large and needs to be filed down all around to slide inside the larger one. JB weld is used to secure them together along with the tight fit. Over this goes the steel collars and over those go the 1.375" x 0.065" x 1.25" slices also held on strong by JB weld."
> 
> "I could not find the 3 inch roll pin called for in the book. I used a 0.5" x 0.095" x 0.31" tube cut with 2 hacksaw blades on one saw and opened up with files to cut the slot for the ejector. In the center went a round steel rod held in with JB weld and two roll pins."
> 
> "The Firing pin is part of a drill bit shank; it was too long at first and was ground down and at an angle to keep from getting caught on the end of the cartridge. It too is glued in with JB weld."
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

Homemade submachineguns used by U.V.F. "Loyalist" militants in Ireland.
http://www.roguesci.org/theforum/sho...&postcount=133

Click the thumbnails to see high resolution ImageShack scans.








> *30 years ago, this rectangular design was popular :*
> Here is video, unfortunately not of machine gun in action
> YouTube - Loyalist - U.V.F Gun lecture.






> Pretty heavy barrel on these square section smg.
> Since no bolts are visible on side of barrel shroud end, I guess the barrel is pinned in place by welding or soldering.

----------


## Expatriate

> *Another design, this is made from round tubing, first one with magazine on side, second has magazine under :*









> Apparently, those rectanglar and round designs look like they are based on smg from the book 
> "improvised weapons of american underground", 
> another info for that is from magazine Firepower, article (1984) 
> called ".45 minuteman SMG", its available on net, but horrible scan, maybe somebody could find better.

----------


## Expatriate

This is fascinating, these guys make things using Paleolithic technology (stone and wooden tools only), and yet the bows are so nice, almost like works of art.

I'm gonna have to try this some time, I didn't know you could make such great bows out of ordinary branches found in the woods.

5-part video showing how a Paleolithic bow is made:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPJmr...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kcwD...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PI3r...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTOqq...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57qfz...e=channel_page
End result:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmFAtREeMPw


Stone Age arrows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7HF...e=channel_page



A different guy making a bow in the woods, not using Stone Age technology:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&h...eature=related
Also making arrows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIRVA...eature=related

Another primitive hunting bow tutorial:

Four part video this time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaEdk...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z39m...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x49c6...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieyFA...eature=related


Making arrows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rbmf...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GwJu...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_st...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtHlh...eature=channel

Check out the other things on that channel, there's a lot of interesting stuff there.

----------


## Expatriate

.22lr 5 shot repeater:



> This is the second 22 rifle I have built, it is almost the same design as one I built a year or so ago.  This one feeds from a 5 shot magazine.  The barrel, magazine, sight, and about half the springs were purchased, all else was scratch built.  I had most of the machining completed before I bought my larger mill and lathe, so most of it was done on my mini lathe and micro mill.  I finished the work on the larger equipment.
> I'm having some problems posting pictures,  I'll try again.














**************************************************  **************************************************  ******************



Bolt action .223 single shot:



> Here's a project I did about 6 or 7 years ago.  Tools available at the time of this build were my lathe, drill press with cross vice, hacksaws and files and a couple visits to a buddy's house for the use of a mill.  The parts I used a "real" mill on were the slot in the bottom of the bolt where the hammer swings and the slot in the side of the bolt where the bolt stop / bolt guide rides.







> I had a fellow member PM me a couple months ago asking about the can't-fire-out-of-battery safety feature.  In the above photo, you can see a small rod projecting upward from the rear of the AR trigger.  The top end of this rod goes into a small slot in the bottom of the bolt (just under the root of the bolt handle).  The rod will prevent the trigger from being pulled in "near battery" positions.  It can be pulled when the bolt is extracted but  in that position, there is no risk of the hammer hitting the firing pin.
> 
> The rifle is chambered in 223.  Because of a lack of primary mechanical extraction, getting a fired case to "pop loose" takes a quick jerk on the bolt handle... not really to bad but somewhat annoying.

----------


## Expatriate

How to make a:

Long Bow- http://www.vintageprojects.com/archery/bow.pdf

Flat Bow- http://vintageprojects.com/archery/Flatbow.pdf

Portable Hunting Bow and Arrowheads- http://vintageprojects.com/archery/hunting-bow.pdf

Recurve Bow- http://vintageprojects.com/archery/recurve-bow.pdf

Pump action Cross Bow- http://vintageprojects.com/archery/crossbowfull.pdf




Although easier to make than a single shot gun, bows have a much higher rate of fire:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CNEh...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDLHU...eature=related


Not to mention the arrows can carry "special payloads" (probably illegal though):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbdM69hhUYw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsTyA...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVahj...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7wl9...eature=related

----------


## ihsv

How to Make a Blu-Ray Laser Phaser 
http://inventorspot.com/articles/how...er_phaser_8145


I couldn't resist

----------


## Expatriate

Did you ever see the handheld burning laser made by that guy using a mini Maglite and a DVD burner?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU

I really wouldn't recommend messing around with lasers though, it's way too easy to blind yourself or seriously damage your vision if you point it at something that reflects the beam back into your eye. As a matter of fact, probably the best use for a laser weapon is in blinding your enemies.

----------


## noxagol

Expatriate, how did you rifle the barrel? That's the only part I am unable to do.

----------


## ihsv

> Did you ever see the handheld burning laser made by that guy using a mini Maglite and a DVD burner?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU
> 
> I really wouldn't recommend messing around with lasers though, it's way too easy to blind yourself or seriously damage your vision if you point it at something that reflects the beam back into your eye. As a matter of fact, probably the best use for a laser weapon is in blinding your enemies.


It can also be used to blind cameras, I imagine.

----------


## Expatriate

> Expatriate, how did you rifle the barrel? That's the only part I am unable to do.


I haven't built any firearms myself since it's mostly illegal to do that in Canada, I was just posting guns I have seen on the net that others have built. 

Say, what kind of gun are you building anyway?

If the firearm is only intended to be used in close quarters or as a defensive weapon, then using a non-rifled tube is fine, you won't really notice a difference in accuracy unless you are trying to hit a target a good ways away.

That said, there are a number of ways I know of to rifle barrels. They are all very labor-intensive. The easiest thing to do is to just buy a pre-rifled barrel over the internet, which is almost always non-restricted since it's just a steel tube with grooves on the inside. This will also help in that it should already have the chamber reamed out as well, getting another hard-to-do thing out of the way.

The easiest way to rifle your own barrel is to make a rifling machine. Here's a few examples:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3602969/fi...ifling-Machine
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb...d.php?t=126815
http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...ST;f=30;t=8647
http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...0;t=19704;st=0


You can also make a piece called a mandrel, which is essentially a hardened rod of the correct caliber with the rifling pattern finely engraved on its surface. Then you form the barrel around the mandrel with a hammer, and slide it off. I don't think that would be practical or even possible for the average person to do at home though.

----------


## Expatriate

> It can also be used to blind cameras, I imagine.


Check this out: 

It's a set of infrared (invisible to the naked eye) LEDs that you wear on a headband. It creates a bright spot that shows up on cameras, obscuring your identity. Apparently it is quite easy and cheap to make.
http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/i...hp/t89761.html
http://www.oberwelt.de/projects/2008/Filo%20art.htm
  




> I-R.A.S.C.
> The device developed by U.R.A. / FILOART offers the public reliable protection against governmental security measures (and those of other surveillance agencies). The I-R.A.S.C. offers security against security, and in so doing reveals the discrepancy in power between the state and the individual. The I-R.A.S.C. not only demonstrates systems of interaction, developed specifically for surveillance purposes between humans and machines, but also between machines themselves. This absurd accumulation of technology is symptomatic, for although the security measures are supposedly for the good of the people, the individual is considered less and less in current security concepts.
> 
> The I-R.A.S.C. is an infrared device, which protects against infrared surveillance cameras. It can be made by anybody; no special skills are required. The device radiates infrared light disrupting the reception of infrared surveillance cameras. A sphere of light covers the face of the person under surveillance and as the interaction is invisible to the human eye (at a frequency between 780nm and 1mm), the individual is unaware of what is going on i.e. they don't see the infrared rays emitted by either the surveillance camera or the I-R.A.S.C.

----------


## noxagol

Thanks, Expatriate. I'm just looking to see if I can do it, not really after anything other than something that works. If rifling isnt doable, I'll just use large caliber fin stabilzed rounds heh.

----------


## noxagol

Also, I make knives and axes and swords by hand, kind of like this (no, that is not me, I lack recording device): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6yiB...eature=related

----------


## ihsv

> Also, I make knives and axes and swords by hand, kind of like this (no, that is not me, I lack recording device): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6yiB...eature=related



That.  Is.  Awesome!!!!!

----------


## Expatriate

> Also, I make knives and axes and swords by hand, kind of like this (no, that is not me, I lack recording device):


That's awesome!

I want to make a hand-and-a-half sword someday, but I hear swordmaking is quite a bit harder than knifemaking, since it's hard to get the temper just right so the sword can hold an edge and not bend too much, but still not shatter on impact. The only guide I have been able to find so far is this:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2911107/How-to-Make-a-Sword

Right now though I'm trying to start work on an oak hunting bow and arrows similar to the designs I posted on the last page. That's the only real projectile weapon I can make legally in Canada without paying through the nose to register it and get a license.

Could you post any pictures of your knives/swords/axes?

----------


## noxagol

The trick with swords is to get the temperature as even as possible along the length of the blade for the quench. If you have uneven temperatures, when you drop it in your oil/brine drench tank, it will warp. I would make swords but I don't have a big enough forge to heat it for the quench or an oven big enough to temper it. 

I'm hoping to get working again on some stuff this weekend or sometime next week. Depends how things play out. I will get some pictures soon if I can remember. I don't have a digital camera myself but my parents just recently got one.  So I will post some as soon as I can. 

I could also make one for you if you like, just send me a PM and we can talk.

----------


## Expatriate

If you want to make a primitive bow and arrow like the ones on the last page, this forum I found has lots of information:

https://www.primitivearcher.com/smf/...2djsu7flv47p0&

----------


## Expatriate

By "Fuzzbean". Another example of why it's impossible to successfully ban guns.




> OK, here's a good one. A firearm built completely from hardware store stuff, 2x4 lumber, and standard steel material.
> 
> The extra barrel in the photo is my test barrel.







> A close-up of the firing mechanism. Underhammer type.







> Ergonomically designed.







> Elevation-adjustable ghost ring battle sights, standard equipment.







> Sturdy construction.







> Only the finest kiln-dried lumber used.







> Featuring the exclusive Fuzzbean Collet Bedding System.







> Special steel hammer insert for maximum durability.







> ecessed ignition system protects firer from over 7% of high-pressure gases and flying debris.







> OK, here's the scoop on the barrel. On the left we have Exhibit A, the test barrel. Note the breechplug is pinned in with a single 1/4" pin. On the right we have Exhibit B, the suspected actual Yooper Assault Rifle barrel. Note there are TWO 1/4" pins securing the breechplug in that case. While it may not be readily apparent to the untrained eye, these innocent looking barrels were both insidiously cut from a single length of J525 HydraBrite hydraulic pressure tubing, 3/4" OD by 9/16" ID. Indeed, they were cut in a calculated and premeditated fashion, such that the breech of one originated from as nearly as possible in the same area of tube as the breech of the other. After completing the necessary drilling, reaming , and assembly, the test barrel was escorted to a remote location for further interrogation. In preparation for this event, two measurement zones were marked onto its surface directly over the powder chamber area. These zones were 90 degrees apart and spaced about 1.25" longitudinally along the barrel. It was determined the barrel measured .751" at each of these locations.
> 
> Next, the test barrel was loaded with 70 grains of FFFg black powder and 7/8 ounce of bird shot. This was fired by cannon fuse. No expansion was noted in either measurement zone.
> 
> Then, the barrel was loaded with 140 grains FFFg black powder and 1 3/4 ounce of bird shot. This was fired as before. No expansion noted.
> 
> Then 210 grains of FFFg blackpowder, and 1 3/4 ounce shot. No expansion.
> 
> Then 210 grains FFFg and three .530" lead balls. No expansion.
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

> The results of the testing were taken into consideration in the fabrication of the actual YAR barrel. Obviously, threading a large nipple into the thin-walled barrel tube would weaken it greatly. So the breechplug was designed with a recessed powder chamber 5/16" diameter and 3/8" deep. The nipple threads though both the barrel wall and the breechplug wall. Thus the barrel is not weakened in the area of highest pressure, plus the nipple acts as a "fifth locking lug" for the breechplug. The breechplug is 1.450" long.







> A view of the barrel end. You can see the thickness of the tubing relative to the bore.







> And the nipple. Made by grinding from a 1/4-28 thread grease fitting. One with a rather long thread. This has a kinda big hole going through it.
> 
> Just for fun, I made up a batch of home-made black powder from saltpeter and sulfur I got from a drug store, plus some poplar charcoal I made in a paint can in my woodstove. It shot OK using plastic toy gun caps for ignition, but was really just a stunt. It seems wise to use factory made powder and real percussion caps when in a combat situation.

----------


## Expatriate

This one is pretty ingenious, looks easy to make and the videos show a lot. You can see the extractor quite clearly. Gives you a good idea how it works without having to look at blueprints.

Video 1: Disassembly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hge1D...e=channel_page


Video 2: Cycling a bunch of rounds through the action. Only jams twice. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SokII...eature=related

----------


## Expatriate

If you don't really understand how a bolt action rifle functions, this video explains it quite well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47mPQ...e=channel_page


The reason for the "primary extraction cam" is to initially pop the case out of the chamber. Since the case swells up from the pressure on firing the gun, it sticks in the chamber and this makes the action much easier. You could make a bolt-action gun without this function, but then you would have to jerk the bolt back forcefully each time you cycled it.

----------


## Expatriate

A harpoon gun, 40mm launcher, 12gauge pistol, dart launcher, and pengun.
http://www.geocities.com/draingun/

----------


## Expatriate

If you have access to CNC (computerized-numerical-control) equipment, CAD (computer-aided-design) programs, or CAM (computer-aided manufacturing), then you will find this site very interesting. Even if you don't have all that stuff it's still fascinating to download the files and look at them.

http://www.cncguns.com/projects.html
http://www.cncguns.com/downloads.html
(scroll down to the drop-down menus and choose the gun you want to download)

They let you download free .igs files or e-drawings (if you don't have a CAD program) for the manufacture of many parts of modern firearms such as the AR15, Colt 1911, Sig P228, AK47, Beretta 92, and Ruger 10-22.

There's also a lot of pictures of the parts as he manufactures them.

----------


## Expatriate

If you live in Montana or any other state that passed a "Firearms Freedom Act", state law now says you can make these without any kind of permit, license or federal registration. Anywhere else and you have to get an NFA permit from the feds and pay $200 as far as I know.

http://www.freeinfosociety.com/science/silencer.html

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6588939/Wo...ovised-Designs

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3845037/Si...made-Silencers

http://www.scribd.com/doc/11117081/H...shop-Silencers

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6117204/mi...ini14-silencer

----------


## Athan

> Video of a homemade submachine gun (illegal unless you get a Class III license, and even then, manufacture is illegal)


Why the hell is manufacture of them illegal? Its a trade skill.




> Unless you don't mind becoming one of the 1,000,000+ on the "terrorist watch list"


Didn't DHS and missori already call us that?

----------


## virgil47

Relax folks just being registered users of this forum has already put your names on the watch list. I'm sure key word recognition software that the NSA uses has already had many, many hits on these forums. I believe the software program is called Carnivore. Just relax you'll never know when they're coming. Don't resist and it'll be much easier on you. LOL. Welcome to the U.S.S.A.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

ild use an air compressed type gun. "no country for good men" made me a fan of that.

----------


## Alawn

The new treaty that Obama says he is going to push through will make it illegal to make a gun.

----------


## virgil47

Treaties do NOT supersede the U.S. constitution.

----------


## silverhawks

> Relax folks just being registered users of this forum has already put your names on the watch list. I'm sure key word recognition software that the NSA uses has already had many, many hits on these forums. I believe the software program is called Carnivore. Just relax you'll never know when they're coming. Don't resist and it'll be much easier on you. LOL. Welcome to the U.S.S.A.


Yeah, I'm fairly sure that I'm on the list.

----------


## Expatriate

from here: http://www.timawa.net/contributions2.htm


(3) - RPG-2 round locally made by the MILF and captured in Buliok, North Cotabato, March 2003


(4) - Mysterious .50 caliber BMG sniper rifle, origin still being determined, Pikit, North Cotabato. US-made receiver, with barrel from a .50 caliber M2 machine gun and a reversed M-60 bipod.

----------


## Expatriate

Like the Khyber Pass, this is another place where the locals build copies of commercial firearms by hand and sell them.
http://www.madinpursuit.com/pakistan/paki_13b.htm






> The dusty village streets were lined with tiny open air workshops, each with brightly handpainted signs advertising machine guns (or handguns or rifles) as if they were tasty fried cakes. Men and boys sat on the floors of these workshops (not a table or chair in sight) making guns from scratch. Their special skill was in taking an assembly-line-produced weapon (Smith & Wesson, Lee-Enfield, Kalashnikov) and reverse engineering it so that they could reproduce it by hand. They used primitive lathes, mud furnaces, anvils, hammers, bow drills and other modest hand-tools. Gun manufacture has little tolerance for error and Pashtuns have little tolerance for exploding weapons, so the Darra craftsmen are experts (even down to reproducing meaningless serial numbers and trademarks).




http://www.daylife.com/photo/03et8qMaPE3nb

Pakistani tribal men make shotguns in a roadside small workshop in the Darra Adamkhel tribal area, bordering Afghanistan some 50 kms south of Peshawar, 06 March 2007. Darra Adamkhel is Pakistan's largest weapons bazaar and factory, renowned for its gun making expertise since the late 19th century, Darra is a sprawl of hundreds of workshops where some 3,500 gunsmiths toil on replica weapons.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.scribd.com/doc/30453017/H...-Homemade-Ammo




> How many homemade gun books have you read, only to discover that to make the thing work you needed a metal lathe or a milling machine? This book covers it all: legalities, concepts of ballistics, a basic 12 gauge shotgun design from pipe, simple gunpowder recipes, primer material, reloading and much more - including designs for a homemade double barrel, a muzzleloader, pipe sizes for other calibers, and more! This is one book that really delivers what it promises. Even if you have no intention of ever building a firearm, the information in this book is an insurance policy. No matter where you may live in the world or under what regime, the knowledge represented in this book offers you a chance to cope. It offers hope, not in nice wishes and goodwill, but in tangible fact and step-by-step illustrated instructions. For information purposes only…..


Starts with a basic primer on guns, then it shows you how to make a simple 12 gauge single barrel shotgun, a double barreled version, alternate caliber versions and a muzzleloader (which does not require shells, just gunpowder and rocks to stick down the barrel). Also shows how to do basic reloading (refilling) of shotgun shells, and how to make gunpowder and refill the primers. 

A gun like this, while not pretty, could put food on the table and prevent you from starving in a survival situation, and although its usefulness in combat would be marginal at best, it could serve to get you a better weapon.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/wood115.html

Downloadable .pdf version:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13087631/H...a-Gun-and-Ammo

The method above was used to bury a semiautomatic rifle with ammo for 15 years, and when the owner dug it up it was still in perfect condition.

----------


## Expatriate

Ragnar's Big Book Of Homemade Weapons
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16169095/B...memade-Weapons






David's Tool Kit: a Citizen's Guide to Taking Out Big Brother's Heavy Weapons
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7162290/Da...-Heavy-Weapons

----------


## Expatriate

Homemade .30 carbine on display in the NRA National Firearms Museum:

----------


## Expatriate

This is a pretty interesting read. The first part sounds like they're trying to sell you something, but the ebook is free and included in the document so I guess they're just trying to sell you on the idea. Supposedly, if you follow the directions, you can make a semi or fully-automatic weapon in 24 hours of labor using nothing more than a hacksaw and drill, some scrap sheet metal and tubing. It also helps if you have an AK47 trigger set, hammer and grip, as well as magazines and a barrel in the preferred caliber (can be bought on the internet since they're not considered weapons), but at the end of the book they show you how to make those items from scratch if you can't buy them. The weapon itself is chambered in either .22LR, 7.62x25 Tokarev, or 9mm. It could probably be adapted to any other pistol round.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/15655467/24HRAK47

Also, this is the original forum post that contained this design, the ebook refines the directions and adds more info on making parts:
http://www.weaponeer.net/forum/forum...683&PN=3&TPN=1

Of course, it's only legal to build the semi-auto version in US states that allow it, and if you're not in the US it's probably not legal to build a gun unless you work for the government. So in that case the book is for educational purposes only.



In this video the builder is using rubber bands for the recoil spring because he didn't have a suitable spring at the time.



.22 version using 10/22 magazines:

----------


## Expatriate

In case people reading this thread were wondering why so many of the pics and downloads in the earlier part of this thread disappeared, Philip Luty, (a courageous Brit who came up with the best and easiest to make homemade machine gun designs) was abducted by the British Thought Police and had his website (www.thehomegunsmith.com) erased because he published information they didn't like. Nobody knows where he is since apparently under new terrorism laws his government doesn't have to tell anyone. Read about it in this thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=197887

*I think I found alternative sources for all his downloads since others were wise enough to save backups:*
You might want to download the files in case Scribd deletes them, as they have been known to do with similar information.

Volume I: Simple 9mm Submachine Gun: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6454642/Ex...chine-Gun-luty
(You can still buy this book on Amazon if you want a hard copy) - http://www.amazon.com/Expedient-Home.../dp/0873649834

Volume II: Simple .32 or .380 caliber Submachine Gun: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6454766/Ex...Vol-II-PA-Luty

9mm Submachine Gun made from British Standard pipe fittings: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6118520/ex...-bsp-9mm-smg-p

These ones are from a cache of his old website:

Square tubing design for 9mm Submachinegun: http://web.archive.org/web/200702262...mmPistol.shtml

Improved .32 or .380 Submachine Gun MkII: http://web.archive.org/web/200610171...80Pistol.shtml

No machine tools are required to make his original two machine gun designs, that's the beauty of them. Here's one someone made using only a hand drill and a hacksaw:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...8&postcount=88

Luty's designs have only three moving parts besides the mag and ammo; the bolt, trigger, and sear. You could probably build any of them in a few days of work for less than the cost of a pair of shoes. All are of straight blowback design and fire from an open bolt, meaning that the firing pin is a part of the bolt face. When the trigger is pulled the spring-loaded bolt slams forward, chambering a round and firing it, then is blown back by the recoiling empty shell.  The empty shell casing strikes the ejector and flies out of the ejection port cut in the side of the gun, then the bolt slams forward again, picking up another round from the magazine and repeating the process until the trigger is released or the gun runs out of ammo. 


Overview of the process of construction for the .32/.380 model:Home Made Machine Gun - Video

Luty also wrote guides on how to make your own improvised ammo if you couldn't buy it:

Homemade .32, .380, or .38 Special Ammunition: http://www.scribd.com/doc/13116830/E...t-Handgun-Ammo

Homemade 12 gauge and .410 Shotgun Shells: http://www.scribd.com/doc/13116907/E...e-Shotgun-Ammo

(In countries where blank cartridges for replica guns or starter's pistols are not available, nail-gun blanks could be used as primers instead with some modification of the basic idea. The procedure could be used to make many more types of cartridges than the examples given.)

Philip Luty has been charged with "incitement of crimes" because he made this info available. No such thing as free speech in Britain anymore, I suppose. However in America there is absolutely nothing illegal about possessing this information unless you actually build the gun, at which point you will have violated 18 U.S.C. 922(o), the "Gun Owner's Protection Act" (1) and the National Firearms Act which, remember now, _shall not be infringed_ .

In the US there is no way to legally build these guns that I know of. You could modify the designs to fire from a closed bolt as a semi-automatic (one shot per trigger pull) with a hammer disconnect, and then they would be legal, but this would also have the effect of greatly increasing the complexity of the gun and making it harder for the average Joe to build.

I'l try to find and restore the original pics eventually. Meanwhile, I guess you might want to pray for Phil if you believe that helps. If anyone discovers anything about what they have done with him please inform us. He has cancer so they'd better be taking good care of him.

----------


## Expatriate

How to Make Tracer Bullets:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3614244/fi...racers-N-Stuff





*Black Powder* is required for muzzleloaders, and can even be used to reload your modern cased ammo, although it isn't as powerful as modern gunpowders and your gun will require cleaning after a handful of shots. Still, it's better than nothing and can easily be made at home. Plus, it can be used for making cheap solid-fuel rockets, which is a very enjoyable hobby.
http://www.dangerouslaboratories.org/foxfire5.html
http://www.scribd.com/doc/14561359/H...e-Black-Powder
http://www.musketeer.ch/blackpowder/homemade_bp.html
If you don't know where to get the ingredients:
*Potassium Nitrate*, if you don't want to make it from piss  can be obtained as "Stump Remover" from lawn and garden centers.
*Sulfur* is not absolutely required for black powder, but it decreases the ignition temperature enough for it to work reliably in flintlock guns. Guns using primers or caps supposedly can use sulfurless powder just fine. It is a fungicide and pesticide, and is often used for cropdusting. You might be able to get it at a farm supply center or a drug store, but otherwise it can be ordered from a chemical supply company, since it is generally unrestricted.
*Charcoal* is available as, well, charcoal. It has to be powdered though.

Once you have mixed up your black powder, you will want to grind it finely to make it perform well. Use a ball mill containing lead musket balls or balls of any other heavy non-sparking material. Ball mills aren't hard to make, just use a capped piece of PVC pipe or something with a lid, fill it about an eighth of the way with balls and jury-rig a motor to roll it slowly on it's side for a day or two. Here's an example of a well-made homebrew design:
http://www.brianredmond.net/pyro/mill.html

Once it is properly ground, you can _corn_ (granulate) it by wetting it and pushing it through a sieve to increase its quality still further. Advantages of corning are as follows:



> (from Wikipedia) Around the late 14th century, European powdermakers began adding liquid to the constituents of gunpowder to reduce dust and with it the risk of explosion. The powdermakers would then shape the resulting paste of moistened gunpowderknown as mill cakeinto "corns," or granules, to dry. Not only did "corned" powder keep better because of its reduced surface area, gunners also found that it was more powerful and easier to load into guns. The main advantage of corning is that the flame spreads between the granules, lighting them all, before significant gas expansion has occurred (when the gunpowder explodes). Without corning much of the powder away from the initial flame would be blown out of the barrel before it burnt. The size of the granules was different for different types of gun. Prior to corning, gunpowder would gradually demix into its constitutive components and was too unreliable for effective use in guns.

----------


## Expatriate

For those of you who would like to build one of Philip Luty's submachine guns legally, I found a document he released on Scribd that outlines the changes required to make his 9mm BSP submachine gun design into a legal semi-automatic.

This is the original, illegal full-auto design:



> 9mm Submachine Gun made from British Standard pipe fittings: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6118520/ex...-bsp-9mm-smg-p


This is what you'd have to do to it in order to make it legal:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/14423834/BSP-Semi-Auto

Note that this would increase the amount of moving parts from 3 to 7, add some fiddly little springs, and the end result would be a gun with reduced performance. Still, that's what you have to do to comply with federal gun laws in America. The alternative is a hefty jail sentence if you get caught with the original, simple version of the gun.

----------


## Expatriate

Looks similar to Luty's designs, but I suppose you could say that for any simple open-bolt SMG. The police say it's very "troubling". I sure hope Canada doesn't go the way of Britain and ban gun schematics because of this. They already banned "defaming of identifiable groups" so it wouldn't be a stretch.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2...ubmachine-gun/




> A submachine-gun seized during a gang house raid in Winnipeg's North End last week is unlike anything a police firearms expert has seen locally before.
> 
> What makes the gun so unique -- and troubling, police say -- is the way it was cobbled together.






> Winnipeg Police Service spokesman Jason Michalyshen displays a weapon seized in the ammunitions raid of a Winnipeg home at a Jan. 12, 2009 press conference. The weapons included one item believed to be a homemade machine gun. (C. Procaylo/SUN MEDIA)



 




> Duttchen said the gun will be sent to a lab in Ottawa for examination as part of an investigation into its origin.
> 
> Police showed the firearms to reporters yesterday, along with an assortment of drugs and a 9-mm handgun seized during a separate bust Saturday afternoon in the 800-block of McCalman Avenue.
> 
> "We've got a significant amount of firepower here," Michalyshen said.






> Two of the more unusual items were hollowed-out books used to hide about $9,000 in cash, police said.
> 
> Officers also seized 31.5 ounces of cocaine, 17 ounces of marijuana, eight Percocet tablets, two grams of hashish oil and 3.2 ounces of the cutting agent benzocaine.

----------


## Expatriate

“Among the many misdeeds of the British rule in India, history will look upon the Act depriving a whole nation of arms, as the blackest.” 
— Mahatma Gandhi

The British Empire's prohibitive gun laws are still around today in India.

I guess it's only the law-abiding people who were deprived though - looks like the criminals are manufacturing everything they need with ease, if they don't get it from corrupt officials at the state-owned military and police arms factories.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2...rices-to-rise/




> The Election-Gun-Buying-Mania does not appear to be purely an American phenomenon. The black market in India have seen prices for guns double since before the general election. The arms dealers claim the spike in demand is attributed to the various political factions arming themselves.





> Raiganj, April 23: An arms selling racket is active in North Dinajpur, thanks to political parties which want to be well-equipped before the elections and are acquiring weapons through criminals who are on their payroll.


This looks well made for a homemade gun. Clearly the maker had access to a milling machine and a decent knowledge of firearms. There must be underground arms _factories_ in India nowadays. Looks patterned after a Beretta 1934 or a similar pistol.









> #
> Matt Groomon 05 May 2009 at 8:24 am link comment
> 
> Thanks for the info, Mehul. I think the image of the pistol is profound because it shows just how advanced the production of illicit arms really is. That’s a nice piece, and probably rivals some guns available for sale here in the US. It’s even chorme plated. It’s bumper chrome, but still that’s impressive. The grips are even nicely done, meaning that there is a certain level of artisanship and competition that goes into the manufacture of illegal guns. There’s no chance of stopping people from owning guns, ever. It will never happen. It doesn’t even work in countries where they were never allowed to civilians to begin with, and I think that’s great!
> 
> I’ve always said that if gun prohibition came to America, it would unleash waves of suppressed, selective fire SMGs and real Assault Rifles the likes of which haunt the Anti-Gunners nightmares, and they would literally be for sale on every street corner in America. Why would people buy these things? Because they already own most everything else! Why would you have a Bolt Action .22 when you could have a select fire SMG if the price and penalties for possession were the same? With the SMG, you’d more than likely be able to reload the ammo, too. If you’re gonna be a Bear, be a Grizzly.

----------


## Expatriate

This SMG is an older design, and obviously much harder to make than the  Luty submachineguns on the previous page. It requires a milling machine and a lathe. Also, the article says that the plans have to be modified somewhat for the design to work properly.

It does include an extractor though, unlike the Luty designs, which means it would be much quicker to make the weapon ready again in the event of a dud round. (Lutys rely purely on the power of the recoiling case to extract it from the chamber, so if a round failed to go off you would have to pull the bolt back and put your fingers into the ejection port to remove it). However, I think it would be much easier to add an extractor to a Luty than build the Minuteman design from scratch, if you absolutely had to use poor quality or homemade ammo that was likely to contain duds.

Here's the plans, must be printed out and taped together since the pages are cut in half:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6338854/minuteman-smg-plans

Article describing construction and some design changes (must download to read properly):
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16108379/M...-SMG-cal-45ACP

To download use this account, or make your own.
username: random4570
password: random4570

----------


## Expatriate

Well, say you want to reload your empty shell cases, but you live somewhere where you can't just go out and buy primers, gunpowder and bullets. You can cast your own bullets out of fishing weights or any other source of lead, and you can make black powder or use crushed standard match heads for gunpowder. But most people don't realize that you can use STRIKE-ANYWHERE matches to refill your old primers, so you don't always have to buy new ones. 

Army manual (TM 31-210) section about this:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...e-primer.shtml

Also how to reload a cartridge using improvised materials:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...artridge.shtml

Here's a couple of videos describing how to reload primers:

YouTube - Making Primers Part 1
YouTube - Making Primers Part 2

----------


## Expatriate

Shoots 420 rounds per minute and is belt-fed. The 80-year-old builder got caught and the gun was confiscated by police.







> Not a blowback its pretty easy to see its a cam-driven system, the big drum there probably runs the bolt back and forth, and honestly with a .22 rimfire you could probably just have it crush the rim as it comes to the top of the travel, or trip a sear with another little projection/indentation on the drum.
> 
> Ive thought of building such a thing for a long time, except hand-cranked so as to be legal.

----------


## Expatriate

The Borz (Wolf) is not a specific model of gun. It is the name given to any of the many similar small homemade submachineguns found in the hands of Chechen rebels. It is similar to the Luty SMGs posted earlier in that it is fabricated from whatever materials are available, and usually has an unrifled tube for a barrel. However that doesn't matter much at the short ranges it is intended for. Normally it is used to kill a few Russians quickly in a surprise attack, in order to take their superior firearms.
http://www.securityarms.com/20010315.../3000/3061.htm












> Chechnya’s Homemade Weapons Fuel War
> Russian
> 
> Rebels are using improvised and home-made weapons to continue their guerrilla war.
> 
> By Umalt Dudayev in Grozny (CRS No. 227, 15-Apr-04)
> 
> On a chilly day at the beginning of April a short young man wearing a black jacket, jeans and knitted cap pulled right down to his eyes walked briskly through Grozny’s central market. He went up to two Russian officers who were buying cigarettes and beer at a small mud-spattered kiosk.
> 
> ...





> The BORZ ("Wolf") machine-pistol (due to its dimensions, that's more likely assimilable to a large pistol cabable of selective fire than to a real sub-machinegun or machine-carbine) is clandestinely produced in metal workshops of Chechnya to equip "Self-Defence Forces", partisans and separatist-terrorist formations. The weapon is based on the PPS (Sudaev) WW2-era machine-carbine, and it is a blowback-operated gun. Lock is provided by a return spring. 
> The barrel is securely fastened to the bolt. With the forward movement, the bolt extracts the cartridge from the magazine and chambers it. The weapon fires from the open bolt, and the bullet is ignited by striking pin. The pressure of solid-reactant gases on the bottom of case retards the blow-back at the moment of the shot, and such principle (the retarded blow-back) made it possible to decrease the mass of the bolt and the recoil. 
> 
> The receiver group is made of stampet sheet steel. The magazine well and the grip are connected to it by spot welding (or sometimes by screws). The bolt is fixed by screws. The very simple sights are all in one with the receiver group. The cocking handle is top-mounted; the BORZ machine-pistol sometimes features a small up-folding stock to help controlling the weapon while full-automatic firing. 
> The magazine construction is borrowed from the World War 2 - time German "Schmeisser" MP-40. 
> A second generation machinepistol-submachinegun, called BORZ-20, has been recently spotted in Chechenya; according to the sources the BORZ-20 is a clone of the Israeli MICRO-UZI, firing from the closed-bolt position and having an higher capacity magazine (40 rounds) that's housed in the grip; a sound suppressor might apparently be attached to this BORZ-20. 
> 
> Pros of the project: the weapon is compact enough, and the availability of low-capacity magazines allows to carry the weapon concealed and ready to fire. The safe - fire selector switch is placed a position that makes possible to switch the safety off and select semi-auto or full-auto fire while still holding the weapon from the grip, and keeping the finger at the trigger's reach; and, since the cocking handle is placed upside, that can be cocked ambidextrously. Also, the grip of this weapon is reported to be fairly ergonomic, and the elongated magazine well can be hold as a foregrip to allow better control of the weapon in full-autofire. The fore part of the bolt has been engineered with a protrudescence to work as a spent cases deflector, so that such an item is not required as a separate part. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

Obviously homemade. Found it on a Russian site with no comment attached so I don't know its history. Looks like it was designed for maximum concealability without sacrificing firepower. The magazine actually forms the grip, which is interesting.

----------


## Expatriate

Although making a fully-automatic submachinegun is almost as easy as a single-shot weapon, full-autos usually require test firing and tweaking in order to get them to work right. This is time consuming and, unless a silencer is also made, could get you in trouble if the test-firings are heard by others.

If you needed weapons in short order that would work properly without testing, you might want to make several single-shot guns instead of an automatic. They actually do have some advantages; for one, you don't have to make a magazine, which can be a tricky procedure. Two, if fitted with a "silencer", a single-shot weapon will be far quieter than an automatic, because the bolt does not slam back and forth loudly when fired, and there's no cases ejected on the floor. Three, theoretically if you lived in an oppressive country and were caught, single shot weapons are usually considered less of an offense than automatic weapons, and probably wouldn't trigger a large investigation. Of course, you shouldn't use this information to break the law, it is intended for study purposes only.

Another useful thing about single shot weapons is that, since they have no repeating mechanism, they don't have to use factory made ammo. If you make a muzzle loaded weapon, you can use rocks, ball bearings or fishing weights for bullets and crushed match heads for gunpowder. You could use a battery, a switch, and a filament from a light bulb to ignite the charges, if other methods of ignition were too difficult to construct. For breech loading, you could make your own shotgun shells or pistol rounds using cardboard, plastic or metal tubes for the cases. Toy caps or strike-anywhere match heads can be used to make primers. So even if you can't get your hands on real ammunition you can still make a serviceable weapon. Several of the following guides detail this procedure.

All single shot designs can be made into multiple shot weapons by attaching more barrels and triggers, or modifying the trigger to fire the next barrel with a rotating striker each time you pull it, like this rather crude design. There was once a commercially manufactured self-defense shotgun that worked like this. There is also a modern compact 4-barreled, 4 shot pistol called the COP-357 that uses the same principle.

Here are three of Philip Luty's designs for improvised single-shot weapons.

.22 caliber silenced pistol (.pdf):
http://web.archive.org/web/200703041...f/22pistol.pdf
US legal version:
http://web.archive.org/web/200703040...com/about.html

.22 caliber "Pen Gun":
http://web.archive.org/web/200702210...pdf/ZipGun.pdf

12 gauge Shotgun Pistol (.pdf):
http://web.archive.org/web/200702210...12g-pistol.pdf
Overview of parts:
http://web.archive.org/web/200709261..._Schmatics.pdf

Standard tubing sizes that can be used to make barrels for various calibers:
http://web.archive.org/web/200702171...nbarrels.shtml



This manual was posted earlier, but it's a good read, so I'll repost it here. 
Contains instructions for homemade ammo, as well as a homemade double-barrel shotgun:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/47583258/H...ade-Ammo-Brown




From U.S. Army Technical Manual TM 31-210 Improvised Munitions Handbook:

9mm Pipe Pistol:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...munition.shtml

12 gauge Shotgun:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...12-gauge.shtml

7.62mm Rifle:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...munition.shtml

.45 Pipe Pistol:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...munition.shtml

Match head shotgun:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...atch-gun.shtml

.38 pipe pistol:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...munition.shtml

.22 pipe pistol:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...munition.shtml

Silencer:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...e-system.shtml

How to use the improvised shotgun to launch Molotov Cocktails:
http://www.libertyreferences.com/imp...launcher.shtml


Some pics of single shot weapons:

----------


## Expatriate

If firearms can be made in prison, under the very nose of the state, it leaves no doubt as to how easy it is. Why some people think that outlawing guns will keep them from being made in the outside world is a real mystery to me.



Double barreled Shotgun:
"made from iron bedposts; charge made of pieces of lead from curtain tape and match-heads, to be ignited by AA batteries and a broken light bulb. On May 21, 1984 two inmates of a prison in Celle, Germany, took a jailer as a hostage, showed off their fire power by letting go at a pane of bullet-proof glass (bottom right), and escaped by car."





Double-barreled Pistol:
"This gun was found along with other homemade firearms in the cell of two Celle prison inmates on November 15, 1984. The weapons had been made in the prison’s metal workshop. They were loaded with pieces of steel and match-heads."






Four Shot Pistol:
"A 4-barrel zip gun found on the shelves of the Kingston Penitentiary library on October 1945. The trigger, now missing, was a clasp from an overshoe."





Shiv:
"disguised as a wooden crucifix; found in an inmate’s cell in Wolfenbüttel prison, Germany, sometime around 1994; intended for use in an escape or as a general weapon. At that time a lot of crucifixes were fashioned in prison woodshops until jailers finally figured out their true purpose.[/QUOTE]






Two-shot zip gun:

----------


## Expatriate

Remember that Mythbusters episode where they made a lethal crossbow out of paper?

Check out the videos in this guy's account. He hardens paper by gluing multiple layers of it together, basically a "papier mache" technique, and makes _functioning_ ammo and firearms using the hardened paper. Yes, they use gunpowder, and yes, they are made from paper. I think the primers are toy caps wrapped in hardened paper, with a small piece of metal inside for them to be crushed against by the firing pin.

You could easily make a gun suitable for hunting small game with this technique. If you rolled the barrel thick enough to withstand higher pressures, you could doubtless make a gun that could defend against humans as well.

I bet you could also make paper cartridges that would work in a real firearm, or even a paper firearm that could use real cartridges. The main drawback to this construction material is the time it takes the glue to dry, and also the fact that it has to be painted to be waterproof.

Also, if you wanted to make a gun for recreational shooting but were afraid of the barrel blowing up and maiming you, paper guns might be a good place to start, since a PAPER barrel blowing up is basically like a firecracker, no deadly shrapnel is produced. As long as you didn't hold the gun by the barrel you'd be fine.

YouTube - stuff
YouTube - homemade shotgun shells
YouTube - homemade slug shell (loading)
YouTube - Homemade Bullet
YouTube - M1911 Experiment
YouTube - Paper M1911
YouTube - paper craft 5 (k98 blank + pencil shooting)
YouTube - paper craft 2 (k98 bolt action)
YouTube - Teaser 2
YouTube - paper AK Pistol thing
YouTube - AWSM Update/ Preview

----------


## Call Me V

Wow. The paper guns are seriously ridiculous.

This is the best example yet why gun control would not work.

----------


## Objectivist

I can make napalm.

----------


## Expatriate

This book is for the advanced home gunsmith - assuming you live somewhere other than the US where it's legal to build fully automatic weapons. Otherwise it's for study purposes only as protected by the 1st Amendment, which is afforded a little more respect by the fedgov than the 2nd.

Combine the information in this book with the rather spartan, but easy to build SMG plans already posted (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) and you will have a pretty good base of information to start designing and building military-grade automatics. The first part contains useful information on history and development, trigger groups, firing mechanisms, capabilities and ammunition. The last section of the book contains blueprints and manufacturing instructions for the British Sten submachine gun as well as the Russian PPSh 41. Note however that both these guns were designed for mass production, not home construction, and may be somewhat difficult for the average person to attempt. You would be better served using the information to improve upon the simple SMG designs posted earlier, for example adding a selective fire mechanism or improving the bolt.

Read online here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6338832/su...ook-dimitrieff

You can use this account to download it or make your own:
username: random4570
password: random4570

----------


## Expatriate

This book looks like a decent source of information if you want to build a bolt-action rifle from scratch. Unlike some of the other weapon designs shown in this thread, a bolt rifle is perfectly legal to build without a permit most places in the US. The book assumes that you have a lathe and milling machine, as well as machining experience (it doesn't explain or define terms such as "broach") so it's not as if anyone could pick it up and create a gun from scratch. However some of the information could be useful for improving simpler designs or just learning more about rifles.

To download, click the link, then right click the word "PDF" and click "Save Link As..."

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6004471/bi...taction-rifles



Description of contents:



> Introduction - Mr. Holmes defines what gunmaking is and how one may become a gunmaker.
> 
> Tools and Equipment - A good lathe and mill are mandatory. If you cannot acquire good machine tools and learn how to use them, then you should just forget about trying to fabricate a quality firearm.
> 
> Materials - Description of high-alloy steel, chamber reamers and stock wood with sources for purchasing.
> 
> Design - Bolt-action design featuring a one-piece receiver with three forward locking lugs, one-piece bolt with three locking lugs, model 70-type three position safety, model 70-type trigger, and a Sako-type extractor. The advantage of three locking lugs is that they are easier to cut with a shop-made broach. The proper scope base will have to be determined by the maker.
> 
> Receiver Manufacture - Describes the design and machining process of producing the receiver. Also included are instructions on making the broach used to form the receiver locking lugs.
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

Wow, lol, this thread has almost 100k views. (99,889 at the moment)

----------


## Uriel999

> Wow, lol, this thread has almost 100k views. (99,889 at the moment)


I wonder how many are from various federal agencies?

----------


## Expatriate

> I wonder how many are from various federal agencies?


Not too many I would think, unless the Feds plan on outlawing both firearms and free speech soon. All the info posted in this thread was hosted at various other websites already so it's not like anyone here is even the originator of said info. Totalitarian-run countries like China that prohibit firearms might have a problem with us making this information available to their subjects, but they don't have any jurisdiction over here.

----------


## pcosmar

> but they don't have any jurisdiction over here.


Yet.

----------


## Expatriate

If you want a gun that stays accurate beyond 10-20 meters, you need a rifled barrel. It spins the bullet like a football, stabilizing it so it doesn't veer off course.

If you are unwilling to buy a premade rifled barrel and actually want to make the whole gun from scratch, you need to understand the process and the history of barrel making so that you can determine the best way to go about it.

Here is a good explanation of the various modern processes used to accomplish this in a factory:
http://www.firearmsid.com/Feature%20...anufacture.htm
Online PDF source: http://www.scribd.com/doc/14467576/T...-Rifled-Barrel

Note that _cut rifling_ is the only one that you can realistically expect to accomplish at home. Luckily enough, it is also the method that can achieve the greatest accuracy. However, it used to take one to two days of solid work for the old American frontier gunsmiths to make a barrel by hand that way, and they weren't slackers.

I will post some homemade rifling tools sometime soon.

View down a rifled barrel:

----------


## Expatriate

I'll edit this post to add more info on rifling machines as I come across it.


How to build an early American cut rifling machine of the type used before, during and for some time after the Revolution:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3602969/fi...ifling-Machine

Description of the use of such a machine, made available by the U.S. National Park Service:
http://www.nps.gov/history/history/o...r/13/index.htm

A short description with pictures of the device being used to cut rifling in a barrel:
http://www.korns.org/misc/rifling-jig.html

----------


## LiveFreeOrDie!!!

Hey why go throught all the trouble with all that paper and sticky nasty gule, when you can simply buy an airsoft gun for 20 bucks, the spring powered walther p99 i bought fires at 200 feet per second, that's just 20 feet over half of a football field..........in one second!!!!! Airsoft can kill, i was talking to my dad and he said it can kill!!! Most enemies will not be 200 feet from you, more like 5! Just image the impact!!! This message is to all who see it!!!!!!

----------


## torchbearer

> Hey why go throught all the trouble with all that paper and sticky nasty gule, when you can simply buy an airsoft gun for 20 bucks, the spring powered walther p99 i bought fires at 200 feet per second, that's just 20 feet over half of a football field..........in one second!!!!! Airsoft can kill, i was talking to my dad and he said it can kill!!! Most enemies will not be 200 feet from you, more like 5! Just image the impact!!! This message is to all who see it!!!!!!


I use airsoft rifles, you could use it to squirrel hunt, but that is about it.
I'd rather have a .410 than an airsoft rifle.
plus, when you use metal BBs and not plastic, you aren't going to get the same range and velocity. Plus, there is no rifling, so its not very accurate.

----------


## LiveFreeOrDie!!!

Higher powered airsofr can pack even more of a wallop, up to 3 or 4 or even more football fields in 1 second, of course these cost well in the hundreds(of u.s. Dollars) or more, or less depending on your currency, and if you country has banned sale of these, spring powered ones are really easy to make, out of pens, or pvc pipes, just use essentially the instructions for a standard zip gun, just without the firing pin, instead you just need a small flat surface for the bb, (which you can easily make from lead), to rest on.

----------


## LiveFreeOrDie!!!

Again half a football field, thats alot of space for just 1 seacond, you can't run that fast!! No one can, save superman!

----------


## LiveFreeOrDie!!!

Anything that moves that fast is sure to kill even large animal, or humans in self defense cases.

----------


## Expatriate

> Anything that moves that fast is sure to kill even large animal, or humans in self defense cases.


Airsoft is not useful as a defensive weapon, simply because of the low density of the projectiles. Even if the plastic pellets traveled as fast as real bullets, they would not even penetrate clothes. You could put an eye out, but not much more. They are DESIGNED to be entirely non-lethal. Besides, it's easier to make a shotgun that can actually kill than to make an airsoft gun. 

Take a look at the example below. It's a simple homemade 12 gauge shotgun that only has two moving parts -- the trigger, and the bolt which is released when the trigger is pulled, slamming forward under force of a spring to fire the shell. Of course, if you don't have a gun it's likely you don't have shotgun shells either, in that case you could do away with the bolt and trigger entirely and make it into a hand cannon with _no moving parts at all_, using matchheads for gunpowder and a rocket igniter or a piece of steel wool with a 9V battery to set it off. There's some US Army manuals that were posted a little earlier in this thread that show several ways to do that sort of thing.

If you shot a bunch of airsoft pellets out of it though, even using a lot of gunpowder, it would be completely useless as a defensive or hunting weapon. You'd have to put something fairly heavy in it, like nails, rocks or fishing weights.

----------


## Expatriate

This isn't exactly a weapon, but it is a homemade defensive device. Kind of ungainly though, I laughed my ass off when I saw the last suit.

It would sure be interesting if someone made one that could stop rifle bullets, although it would be really heavy. If you wore one of these babies under it however, the weight wouldn't be much of an issue. Unless of course you fell off a boat. You'd be like Iron Man, just a bit weaker and unable to fly

----------


## Danke

Don't know if this has been posted yet, maybe not much use, but looks fun:

http://blog.800hightech.com/homemade...al-lesso/2095/

----------


## Ezekiel

Hi, 
good forum, luckiest topic )

Look :









Its homemade, except for receiver from IZH-18 or IZH-K.
12 cal barrel from 2 different D pipes
Somewhere Russia north

----------


## Expatriate

This is pretty cool. Someone actually built the crossbow I posted plans for earlier in this thread. Looks like it's more accurate than the Chinese (chu-ko-nu) design, too. The advantage to this is that it might be legal where firearms are not.
YouTube - Repeating Crossbow
YouTube - repeating crossbow 2




> 5-shot repeating pump-action crossbow .pdf plans:
> http://www.vintageprojects.com/arche...bow-plans.html

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Since I started this post I thought it prudent to contribute. This is my most successful thread which may bring some insight.

http://weburbanist.com/2009/09/10/in...tools-weapons/

----------


## pcosmar

> Since I started this post I thought it prudent to contribute. This is my most successful thread which may bring some insight.
> 
> http://weburbanist.com/2009/09/10/in...tools-weapons/


That brings back some memories.

----------


## tpreitzel

> Check this out: 
> 
> It's a set of infrared (invisible to the naked eye) LEDs that you wear on a headband. It creates a bright spot that shows up on cameras, obscuring your identity. Apparently it is quite easy and cheap to make.
> http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/i...hp/t89761.html
> http://www.oberwelt.de/projects/2008/Filo%20art.htm


Smart thinking .... but one can even be identified by their movements today ... However, masking the face is always a smart idea at night. Don't leave home without one.  Just be wary of being an easy target.

----------


## tpreitzel

Furthermore, lasers are one of our most powerful assets, but the government, FDA, has been restricting them to the point of uselessness as a weapon. As always, buyer beware as lasers can blind quickly if used carelessly. If I want to carry a 1000 mw laser with me as a weapon, I should be freely to be able to do so...

Now, as far as safety glasses for lasers, does anyone know of a material which can filter the common wavelengths found in red, blue, and green lasers? * Carrying multiple glasses around isn't practical.

* Red ~ 600-1000nm would be the most important ...

----------


## pcosmar

It's back.

Thanks guys.

----------


## DamianTV

The Lego Shotgun!  And, it really shoots!  ...little legos tho...

YouTube - SPAS 12 pump action shotgun (lego)

I guess the next thing government will outlaw is legos, because they can be used to build weapons, and they are a choking hazard.  Again, it comes down to the point where we ask ourselves what is the intended function of the government, to keep us Free, or to keep us Safe?

----------


## tpreitzel

> It's back.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Ditto

----------


## Uriel999

> The Lego Shotgun!  And, it really shoots!  ...little legos tho...
> 
> YouTube - SPAS 12 pump action shotgun (lego)
> 
> I guess the next thing government will outlaw is legos, because they can be used to build weapons, and they are a choking hazard.  Again, it comes down to the point where we ask ourselves what is the intended function of the government, to keep us Free, or to keep us Safe?


Damn, and I thought I was good with legos as a kid! I didn't make anything that cool.

----------


## Anti Federalist

204 thousand views?


That has *got* to be some kind of RPF record!

ETA - Scratch that, it's probably Fibbies checking in on a daily basis.

Hello there, icehole corksuckers.

----------


## jmdrake

> They have been made illegal because they can be made to have quiet a bit of force.  They are a really good thing to know how to make in a national emergency pinch and are very accurate.  Poor mans bazooka!  The one we had was made with PVC pipe.
> 
> http://www.spudtech.com/       I mean DAMN, check it out!!


The BATF determined that spud guns are legal as long as you don't use them as weapons.

http://www.spudtech.com/content.asp?id=13

_ ATF -- Yes, they are legal.

Department of the Treasury

Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms

Washington, DC 20226







As defined in section 921(a) (3) of Title 18, United States Code (USC) the term "firearm" means --



    * (A) any weapon (including a starter gun) which will or is designed to or may readily be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive;
    * (B) the frame or receiver of any such weapon;
    * (C) any firearm muffler or firearm silencer; or
    * (D) any destructive device. Such term does not include an antique firearm.

As defined in 26 USC subsection 5845(f) (2) the term destructive device includes any type of weapon by whatever name known which will, or which may readily be converted to, expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or other propellent, the barrel or barrels of which have a bore of more than one-half inch in diameter, except a shotgun or shotgun shell which the Secretary or his delegate finds is generally recognized as particularly suitable for sporting purposes; and (3) any combination of parts either designed or intended for use in converting any device into a destructive device as defined in subparagraphs (1) and (2) and from which a destructive device may be readily assembled. The term 'destructive device' shall not include any device which is neither designed nor redesigned for use as a weapon; any device, although originally designed for use as a weapon, which is redesigned for use as a signaling, pyrotechnic, line throwing, safety, or similar device; surplus ordnance sold, loaned, or given by the Secretary of the Army pursuant to the provisions of section 4684(2), 4685, or 4686 of title 10 of the USC; or any other device which the Secretary of the Treasury or his delegate finds is not likely to be used as a weapon, or is an antique or is a rifle which the owner intends to use solely for sporting purposes.

It is unlawful for anyone to make or possess a destructive device which is not registered in accordance with the provisions of the National Firearms Act.

We have previously examined that certain muzzle loading devices known as "potato guns." These potato guns are constructed from PVC plastic tubing. They use hair spray or a similar aerosol substance for a propellant, and have some type of spark ignitor. We have determined that these devices, as described, are not firearms provided that they are used solely for launching potatoes for recreational purposes. However, any such devices which are used as weapons or used to launch other forms of projectiles may be firearms and destructive devices as defined.





Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms

Firearms Technology Branch, Room 6450

650 Massachusetts Avenue NW

Washington, DC 20226



Sincerely yours,



(signature)



Curtis H. A. Bartlett Acting Chief, Firearms Technology Branch_

----------


## Expatriate

As far as I know, rocket engines like this are completely legal in most places if you use cardboard or plastic tubes instead of metal in their construction. Check your state and local laws of course, and beware that the feds could ban them at any time. The "homemade weapons" potential of these things is obvious, and of course using them to carry any kind of warhead is extremely illegal, so don't do it, except maybe in your imagination.

Homemade "Estes-Type" Hobby Rocket Engines (more powerful)
http://shadow.yak.net/125

Homemade "Whistle Rockets" (Fireworks Type)
http://www.skylighter.com/fireworks/...le-rockets.asp


It's likely cheaper to mass-produce a bunch of these instead of buying the Estes engines they sell at hobbyshops, unless you only plan on launching one or two with your kids. One plus is that you can make them as big as you want (but once they are bigger than a certain size you might need a license, check the laws again)





Once you have made the engines, you can make a rocket body out of non-metallic materials and launch it. It must have at least a streamer or some kind of parachute that deploys to slow it down before it hits the ground so that it doesn't do damage to people or property.

----------


## Expatriate

YouTube - Whistle Rocket Firework with Report

----------


## noxagol

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=261766

----------


## Expatriate

Most guides to making wooden bows talk about using drawknives and spoke-shaves, which aren't easy to find _or_ to use for a beginner. This guide describes how to use power tools to achieve the same effect, and while the result will not be as refined as a bow made the traditional way, it's better than not trying at all.

http://www.alanesq.com/longbow/bsb/T...Bowyer-261.pdf

More archery-related guides such as how to shoot accurately, how to make a string and how to make arrows:

http://archers.own.cz/_books/

140lb longbow made by the author using this method:

----------


## Expatriate

Looks like the basic 12g shotgun from the army manual posted earlier in this thread. The guy is calling it art, so hopefully he won't get his life ruined by the feds over this.

You can see the rest of his post-apocalyptic survival themed art at his channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/chadpers.../2/IgeUbUXTUU8

YouTube - Skill: Making a Pipe Gun

YouTube - firing an improvised shotgun

----------


## Expatriate

Who in their right mind would use plastic PVC pipe? Maybe he was desperate and the Russian mafia was coming for him... or was he trying out for a Darwin Award?

I'm surprised it didn't blow up worse. Some of the shot might have actually left the muzzle at a fair clip.

On second thought, it was probably a bored kid who stole some of Daddy's shotgun shells. A desperate man probably wouldn't have time to carve "finger grooves" into the grip and attach a "tac light".


Before firing:


After firing:


Original thread:
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/view...p?f=7&t=209277

----------


## Expatriate

The underground Chinese gunsmith who made this fearsomely awkward revolver-cannon-shotgun-boat-anchor thing actually stamped "MADE IN USA" and the Beretta logo on it, in the hopes that some doofus would pay him more because of that. Wonder if it worked? (The fraud as well as the firearm)

I don't see any cylinder locking method, so I would deem it unsafe to fire. Revolvers are not suited to be homemade. Pepperboxes, on the other hand, are almost as good and while they aren't as pretty they are much easier to contruct safely.
(You can see what a pepperbox is, and an example of a homemade one if you backtrack a bit in this thread)



h

----------


## pcosmar

> Who in their right mind would use plastic PVC pipe? Maybe he was desperate and the Russian mafia was coming for him... or was he trying out for a Darwin Award?
> 
> I'm surprised it didn't blow up worse. Some of the shot might have actually left the muzzle at a fair clip.
> 
> On second thought, it was probably a bored kid who stole some of Daddy's shotgun shells. A desperate man probably wouldn't have time to carve "finger grooves" into the grip and attach a "tac light".
> 
> 
> Before firing:
> 
> ...


I would have loved to see his face immediately after. 

The original thread is hilarious.



> I'm not sure what is worse. The fact that he thought it would work or the fact that he fired the other barrel after the first one blew up.

----------


## pcosmar

Don't remember if I posted this before.
But it worth it again.
*Yooper assault rifle* 
http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...T;f=30;t=15656

----------


## Jordan

> The underground Chinese gunsmith who made this fearsomely awkward revolver-cannon-shotgun-boat-anchor thing actually stamped "MADE IN USA" and the Beretta logo on it, in the hopes that some doofus would pay him more because of that. Wonder if it worked? (The fraud as well as the firearm)
> 
> I don't see any cylinder locking method, so I would deem it unsafe to fire. Revolvers are not suited to be homemade. Pepperboxes, on the other hand, are almost as good and while they aren't as pretty they are much easier to contruct safely.
> (You can see what a pepperbox is, and an example of a homemade one if you backtrack a bit in this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> h


It'd be more believeable if it were stamped with "Made in Texas."

----------


## TruckinMike

> ... it wouldn't kill anything.


Oh yes it could. Any device that can toss an 8 oz object over 150 yards could easily kill a human.

 using a ballistics calculator...
a 3500 grain potato(8 oz) launched at 300 ft/sec =
699 ft/lbs

with a Taylor KO being a whopping *450*! Based on the KO it should be capable if killing King Kong. 





> The "*Taylor KO* formula" was developed by John Taylor. John Talyor was an extremely experienced African hunter, his formula was based on killing thousands of large game animals with nearly any caliber you can imagine. This formula is designed to give you a relative "killing power" number for a given caliber, the higher the number the better. For example the 44 Magnum, which most handgunners consider an acceptable hunting caliber, with its standard 240gr load gets a Taylor KO of 20. A fairly typical 454 Casull 300gr load gets a 30, your standard 12 gage shotgun slug load gets a 53.



just a little food for thought.

TMike

----------


## ghengis86

> I would have loved to see his face immediately after. 
> 
> The original thread is hilarious.
> 
> I'm not sure what is worse. The fact that he thought it would work or the fact that he fired the other barrel after the first one blew up.


It looks to me like both barrels fire simultaneously with the 'trigger' mechanism...

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## tpreitzel

Although not strictly homemade weapons, lasers will be used as such and are readily available thankfully regardless of attempts to ban them. Also, this development *might* eventually help defend against lasers as well. The following development indicates precisely why GOVERNMENT * needs to stay the hell out of the people's business. Solutions or partial solutions to nearly every problem will eventually be developed given free markets and enough time. Although immature actions of teenagers shining lights into cockpits is widely touted by the whinny FAA, maybe the FAA should look into encouraging the development and deployment of countermeasures by private and commercial airlines instead of seeking more unconstitutional legislation through armed coercion by governments:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12453893

* Private capital would have created such an anti-laser much quicker than a university if we truly had free markets...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh yes it could. Any device that can toss an 8 oz object over 150 yards could easily kill a human.
> 
>  using a ballistics calculator...
> a 3500 grain potato(8 oz) launched at 300 ft/sec =
> 699 ft/lbs
> 
> with a Taylor KO being a whopping *450*! Based on the KO it should be capable if killing King Kong. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

dupe nvm

----------


## tpreitzel

In conjunction with my previous post on the anti-laser, I should add that even INCOHERENT light is becoming powerful enough to use as a weapon. Handheld flashlights using Cree's XM-L emitter can now easily produce 1000+ lumen and blind someone within a 100' or so ... I'll post more on this subject later.

----------


## Expatriate

Some dude is making and selling pulsed laser pistols that can apparently pierce thin steel. I guess this is largely unregulated at the moment. Not a great weapon in my opinion though, even if it was stronger, since the beam flashback can blind the operator unless special laser shades are worn. I guess the biggest advantage to a weapon like this is that the "projectile" travels at lightspeed, so there's no need to lead moving targets at long range or compensate for wind or bullet drop, not to mention the lack of recoil. Will future snipers use a high-powered version of this alongside their rifles?

----------


## Expatriate

Noice!  Much better shotgun-revolver design than that death trap on the preceding page. Notice that this one actually has a cylinder locking mechanism so it doesn't blow up in the user's face.

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...T;f=30;t=26275




> Probably more appropriate here, I first posted this in the "Legal" section requesting info about legality, where few people saw it.  
> 
> Using chambers cut off 12 ga. scrap barrels and a new $10 bbl for an Italian auto shotgun, the only other gun part is a scrapped hammer from a 1857 Remington perc revolver.  Loads like a SAA Colt but underlever rotates and cocks it.  Blow-by is negligible, hardly noticeable with normal shirt sleeve.
> 
> Opened for some still shots, at top of the inside pix screwed in is the firing pin, impact type with return spring.  The ratchet or star with the hand is visible below on the left side, also the pawl that cocks the hammer.  The cylinder indexing lock is external, operated by the under lever.  At very bottom the small knob releases the cylinder to turn clockwise for loading.  
> 
> Due to limited equipment I was unable to copy existing mechanisms so it is pretty much designed from scratch, largely by cut and try, trial and error, etc.

----------


## Expatriate

These are legal basically everywhere at the moment, even more so than laser guns since they are less well known. Improvements to this design could include: adding a magazine for repeating fire, improving efficiency somehow (electrical charge used to fire is certainly lethal but projectile is probably less-than-lethal) improving accuracy by fin-stabilization or spin-stabilization, and a higher rate of fire (more/better capacitors/batteries).

Design/Construction photos



Demonstration






*EDIT: Here's a semi-auto gauss pistol that feeds from a magazine. Power is lacking though:*







*Repeating Gauss Bolt Rifle:*





*And the coilgun's big brother, the railgun:*

----------


## Matt Collins

Allegedly this thread has such a high post count because the Feds drop in here and read it LOL

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but I highly, HIGHLY recommend that people study up on how to make explosives. You don't have to actually _make_ them, especially if you're worried about breaking the "law," getting kicked out of your apartment, safety issues, etc. But at least _learn_ as much as you can about them while you still can. Even kids are capable of learning how to make explosives, and a lot of videos of people setting stuff off (typically just a few grams) can be found on YouTube. Here's an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imDXFhC6-ho

I recommend learning about the following for starters:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetone_peroxide
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexamet...roxide_diamine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erythritol_tetranitrate
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLX

Note also that according to some reports, smokeless powder with a high nitroglycerin content (e.g., Bullseye pistol powder) can actually be detonated by a primary explosive.

----------


## Expatriate

These are more curios than weapons at the moment because although they are usually not powerful enough to do much damage to an enemy, they are dangerous to the eyesight of everyone in the vicinity.

----------


## Expatriate



----------


## kpitcher

> http://www.hidemyass.com/


I've wondered if free proxy services were just honeypots made by the feds to catch people.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...T;f=30;t=26021

Much easier to make something like this than a semi-auto pistol, yet it provides the same function and is far less likely to jam. Fires one shot each time the trigger is pulled. This is also vastly better as a homemade weapon than a revolver, as each chamber has its own barrel so there is no need for correct timing.

The other way to make a pepperbox would involve having the striker rotate instead of the barrel cluster.




> Here are pix of turning a brainstorm into reality.   The barrels I turned from a used .22 rifle barrel.  The rest fabricated from findings in my junk box.   Pix are not sharp due to taking freeze frame from my DVD of the project.

----------


## Expatriate

More pics/info

The ramrod is probably for removing the spent cases from the cylinder, since this is a .22 rimfire cartridge gun and not a muzzleloader. For faster reloading one could carry a couple preloaded cylinders.




> Here is more info.  One shot shows the DA mechanism at the top with the trigger-ratchet layout.  The other shows the loading gate and the ramrod that pulls out of the butt.









> Not a copy of anything.  The only pre-manufactured part was the used .22 barrel I cut up to make the barrels, all the rest made from materials in my scrap box.   The design I made up as I went along.  Wat nest? How to do it?  Try.  Won't work.  Not a workable plan, back up and try a better way.  I have a couple other projects I'll post sometime.





> Wood is hackberry, as it is called locally.  It may have another proper name.   Hard brittle wood, I have made several grips from it.
> 
> Springs I made.  Springmaking is thought of as something of a mystery.   I try to use SAE 1095 (clock spring) if I can get it.  However I make springs from most any high carbon steel - mostly from yard sales - old carbon steel kitchen knife blades, files, old carpenter saws, etc.  
> 
> To make a spring from one of these: heat it red & let cool to soften so you can saw out a piece.  Shape your spring.  Heat red and quench in water, which will make it glass hard and glass brittle.  Find/make a little flat dish, like cut off a food can bottom about half inch from bottom and flatten so oil will stay mostly in the middle, put in about half teaspoon oil.  Put spring in and heat from the bottom till oil catches fire, keep burning till oil burns off.  Let cool and try your spring.
> 
> After notes - Do a few try-pieces to get some experience.   For real 1095 hi-carbon steel quench in SAE 30 motor oil.  The 'temper' heat is 560 degrees F, which you can see in polished steel as it turns color to deep blue.   Carefully, you can temper by torch and sight.  I once made a huge spring too big for a dish and tempered it in the kitchen oven.   I turned it up to max  and watched it now and then as it turned color to blue.   I recall only a couple failures in my springs in 50+ years.





> Function is DAO (double action only) in which the pull of the trigger rotates and fires it.  No provision for single action where the piece is cocked and fired.
> 
> Not practical to give much more design info here other than the trigger pull turns a ratchet and raises and releases the hammer.   I made a DVD of the entire build process.
> 
> A four barrel piece could be made, probably with some re-design for a 90 degree rotation mechanism.  Mine is 60 degree for six barrels.

----------


## Expatriate



----------


## Expatriate

This device is used to ignite a musket as an alternative to a match or a cap. It strikes sparks into a pan containing gunpowder next to a touch hole drilled in the barrel.

----------


## Expatriate



----------


## Expatriate

> Allegedly this thread has such a high post count because the Feds drop in here and read it LOL


I can see why some would think that, but almost all of the weapons in this thread, if constructed, would be outclassed by a cheap semi-automatic rifle that you could buy without a permit in most states. Even the ones that would be illegal, like the SMGs, would be about equaled in effectiveness by a shotgun.

I can see why the agents of a fascist or communist government would have a problem with this kind of information, but in the US it is legal to build and own guns, and even the information on how to make the kind of arms that the Feds have seen fit to infringe upon the right to own (machine guns/grenades/mortars etc) is still protected by the 1st amendment.

Ironically, the document in this thread that the Feds would probably be most worried about is TM-31-210, (which they produced and declassified themselves)  since it contains such information as how to make "explosives and propellants, mines, grenades, small arms weapons, ammunition, mortars, rockets, incendiary weapons, fuses, detonators". So unless they keep losing their copy I don't think they're coming to this thread.

The high view count is probably due a combination of victims of totalitarian nations who want to know how to make guns to defend themselves from their own governments, and people that simply find homemade weapons to be a fascinating topic.

----------


## Expatriate

Very simple, could use toy caps or something similar for ignition.



This was found at the Improguns blog.

----------


## Expatriate

Another pepperbox, this type and the full-auto smg are probably the two easiest multi shot guns to build.




> Improvised from what looks to be a butchered single barrel shotgun and pieces of tubing. Likely Russian in origin.

----------


## Expatriate

Reminiscent of the Luty, Grease gun and Sten designs.

http://improguns.blogspot.com/2011/0...nown-date.html

----------


## Expatriate

Normally, a pepperbox (barrel-less revolver) would be the way to go, even though it is heavier and harder to aim than a real revolver, because it is hard to build a precise locking mechanism to get the chambers to line up with the barrel. That doesn't mean that it's impossible though.

This is an ingenious and simple workaround to the problems of do-it-yourself revolvers. A spring loaded ball bearing presses into the lower chamber mouth, ensuring that the upper chamber lines up with the barrel properly when it is rotated.

----------


## tpreitzel

As a continuation of my post #185, this flashlight, UltraFire KF-T60, uses a Cree XM-L emitter. On high the output is so intense that you'll be temporarily blinded looking into the emitter without sunglasses (don't do it). Even on medium, the output is very bright. I have this extraordinary flashlight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcOQwKBgMh0

Here's a recent review of the KF-T60 posted on DealExtreme's website. Note the warning about possible eye damage:

Posted by                                      Clunian                                                                   on 7/11/2011                                 
                                Involvement:                                 General (knows how to use it)                                 - Ownership:                                 more than 1 month                                 

*Pros*:
Incredibally powerful for 1, 18650.
Outshines all my other DX flashlights and then some.
Can spot a possum in a tree 100 meters away.
Have had other xm-l lights but this is at the the top.
Awesome light output!

*Cons*:
Gets very hot on high mode. 
Great hand warmer in winter especially when cycling.
Get rid of the S.O.S. mode DX, nobody uses it.

*Other Thoughts*:
Great build,quality and size.
Mine  has worked flawlessly for about one month so far and as it is winter in  Aus and get dark very quickly, it is fantastic on a bike or just a  walk.

*Bottomline*:
A great light for anyone who wants lots of light for a reasonable price.
Be careful with it and do not give it to young or irresponsible persons as I believe it can do eye damage as it is so bright.

----------


## Expatriate

I found a post on the excellent weaponeer.net forums detailing the construction of a firearm from one of the Luty submachine gun plans posted earlier in this thread. It even came with a video of every step in construction.

http://www.weaponeer.net/forum/forum...TID=15547&PN=1
http://thehomegunsmith.com/

----------


## Pericles

> I found a post on the excellent weaponeer.net forums detailing the construction of a firearm from one of the Luty submachine gun plans posted earlier in this thread. It even came with a video of every step in construction.


That is some seriously nice work.

----------


## lody

this is my first post here in this great forum 

i wan to ask about something 

if i could use the barrel of an airgun rifle which is 5.5 cal. in building a single action pistol of .22 cal. ?

can such barrel tolerate the heat and pressure resulting from firing the .22 bullet  ?

Are the rifling of the airgun barrel the same that on the firarms ?? or there is a difference!

i hope to find my answer here 

Thanx alot

----------


## speciallyblend

> Unless you don't mind becoming one of the 1,000,000+ on the "terrorist watch list" 
> 
> But hey, we still have freedom of speech right?
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't slightly more than 1 million about the number of votes Ron Paul received in the primaries?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44&ob=av2n

----------


## Expatriate

> this is my first post here in this great forum 
> 
> i wan to ask about something 
> 
> if i could use the barrel of an airgun rifle which is 5.5 cal. in building a single action pistol of .22 cal. ?
> 
> can such barrel tolerate the heat and pressure resulting from firing the .22 bullet  ?
> 
> Are the rifling of the airgun barrel the same that on the firarms ?? or there is a difference!
> ...


First of all, make sure you understand any legal issues and possible consequences in your area before attempting such a thing. Also make sure you understand the danger of making a homemade gun, and the responsibility that comes with owning a firearm should it work.

Assuming you have already done that, if it is the barrel from a break barrel (break open) spring piston air rifle then it should be strong enough, since those barrels are used as a lever to cock the gun, and therefore have thicker walls. I have heard of similar guns being converted into .22 rimfire rifles in Africa, and there are a few videos on the web of airguns converted to .22 as well, for example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBcjXWQYLY8

To make the cartridge fit, you would have to either ream out a chamber in the barrel's breech or weld a chamber on somehow.

As far as the rifling is concerned it is probably of a different twist than would be used for a firearm, so accuracy may or may not be affected.

After all that is said and done it's still possible that the barrel could crack or explode since it was not designed to handle firearm cartridges, so the best approach would be to test fire the gun remotely several times (string tied to trigger) with more powerful ammo than you would normally use, to make sure it is safe before using it.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.beemans.net/collection.htm



> Perhaps one of the most intriguing parts of our collection are the "Workshop Wonders" - airguns that apparently were made by individual craftsmen to express some ideas that they had concerning airgun design.
> 
> The top specimen has a cocking lug above, and a bit back of, the trigger. This accepted a separate crank or large key which was turned to power the mainspring. However, in this amazing gun, the spring was a huge group of rubber bands! The gun operated just exactly the opposite of most spring piston airguns; here the spring shortened, rather than lengthened, to move the piston in compression. Note that the left side of the buttstock is a shaped panel which can be removed to reveal the entire internal mechanism.
> 
> The air rifle below uses a Winchester style cocking lever to compress a mainspring in multiple strokes. This allowed the shooter to power his gun with a few easy strokes, rather than with one very difficult cocking stroke, or to vary the power. Thus, it combined advantages of both spring piston and pump pneumatic airguns.
> 
> These guns are completely unmarked and we know nothing of their makers or history. So, they join our MYSTERY GUN club. What can you tell us about either of them?? Photos by Rick Murai. Beeman collection.

----------


## Expatriate

Homemade revolver.



> (Google Translation) 
> Numer third.
> Ooooh, the creator of his revolver is clearly in a previous life was a programmer. Slyapav design, he discovered that the parts in some places for one another and do not reach the whole unit is not working. Then, for each separate the parts he adapted lotion. Not that after this everything was working, but is certainly impressive. Caliber, by the way, 7.62 mm revolver.




Looks like a .22 cal single shot pistol.



> Fixed barrel, a movable shutter. Caliber - 5,6 mm.




Another .22 pistol, instead of a moving bolt, the barrel slides forward for loading.



> Numer second.
> It is also quite common design - though this time the barrel moving. Usually on such home-made barrel had to pull forward, but in this design for some leshim housing was built on the trunk, so that the cocking bolt is used elegant. Caliber, of course, 5.6 mm.

----------


## Expatriate

http://grossfater-m.livejournal.com/1075924.html

----------


## Expatriate

This is nice work! The cylinder rotates when the hammer is pulled back.

----------


## Expatriate

A nice convertible rifle/pistol, single shot, looks like a .22




Revolver made using a staple gun as the firing mechanism, attached to a homemade cylinder.

----------


## Expatriate

By OldDirtyRatBastard of Youtube.







> DISCLAIMER : This video does NOT contain plans, ratios or other information that could be useful in any way to a person attempting to build a similar weapon. Such information is freely available on the internet anyway.
> Reproduce at your own risk, especially if doing so is illegal in your country.
> 
> This gun is an open bolt, direct blowback operated, entirely homemade firearm and is chambered for the .22 lr cartridge. It is fully automatic simply because it simplifies the design of the trigger. It can easily be fed single rounds, and works with most single stack magazines, commercial or homemade. It's designed to :
> -cost less than 30 in materials
> -be built out of mainly standard steel tubing in a day by a single person
> -not require any machining
> 
> Also, it does not require welding. Silver welds can be replaced with cold epoxy resin (jb weld). The weapon in this video exclusively uses epoxy. For 30 rounds and more magazines, the barrel requires silver welding because of the temperature it reaches.
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

I like this one a lot, looks like a simple blowback design, and according to what I can understand from the comments the only tools used were a mallet and a file. No machines, no welding.

(Google translation)



> (Set aside a glass of vodka)
> Нуте-с, мои маленькие девиантные друзья(tm) давайте-ка я вам чаво покажу на сон грядушшой . Nute, sir, my little deviant friends (tm) let's you I'll show you a dream faq gryadushshoy.
> Извольте видеть: гений слесарного мастерства. Kindly see the genius plumbing skills.
> НИкаких станков, одна киянка, сварка и напильник - плюс лицезрение газовой версии пистолета Марголина (сиречь - 6П36, ЕМНИП). No machines, a Mallet, welding and file - plus the sight of a gas version of the gun Margolin (that is - 6P36, EMNIP). Прелестная колхозная сноповязалка пейзанокосилка получилась. Pretty kolkhoz binder peyzanokosilka got.











> Atskaya caliber - .22 lr, magazine capacity is not checked, izviniti.
> Ваше здоровье, ждите обновлениёв. Your health, wait for the update.

----------


## Expatriate

Another revolver, looks like the maker cheated a little by using a pre-made cylinder.

----------


## Expatriate

Haven't seen too many examples of homemade rifling; usually either it is foregone entirely or a pre-manufactured barrel is used. The maker of this SMG must have spent a lot of time on it.



Translated from Russian
http://grossfater-m.livejournal.com/....html#comments



> But no - just good work. State, unfortunately, leaves much to be - but really it is.
> 
> In fact - the usual PP chambered for 9x18mm Makarov, who works on a free course with an open shutter.
> Fuse only works when the shutter is cocked.
> Making a bit disappoint - processing the receiver is not up to par, but the bolt and barrel literally lick. And really how long it took to manufacture the casing - even afraid to think.
> Rifled barrel - but rifling small, steep, drawing obviously homemade.
> Breaking the capsule - bulging.
> In general, the man was obviously familiar with the PP.
> Shop, unfortunately, lost.
> ...

----------


## Deborah K

uhhh.....this thread has over 400k views!  That's worth noting.

----------


## Expatriate

Practical bowmaking method 





> Just shoot the damn thing : 17:27
> 
> Splitting wood : 2:27
> Shaping the staff : 4:27
> Rough and fine tillering : 6:09
> Steam bending : 9:10
> Testing different bows made of different woods : 10:06
> Impacts on steel plate : 14:40
> Drying staves : 15:02
> ...






Homemade bolt action 





> ]
> DISCLAIMER : reproduce at your own risk. At least, this one should be legal in most countries.
> 
> This is about the action, not the gun, so the short smoothbore barrel and shabby magazine shown are only for demonstration. A bolt action is only worthwhile if you have access to properly rifled barrels.
> The bolt is rimfire only (using .22 magnum in the video) but can be adapted to centerfire cartridges simply by drilling the firing pin hole in the middle of the bolt face instead of in front of the chambered cartridge's rim. There is also no need for an extractor slot in the breech face with rimless centerfires since the groove the extractor catches can be left sticking out of the chamber.
> 
> This action is rear locking. It is simpler but also weaker than frontal locking lugs. With the top of the handle locking alone like in the video, using anything more powerful than a .44 magnum is asking for trouble. If you make a double recess in the stock in order to lock both the bottom and the top of the handle, it should handle rounds up to a 30.06. For example, the Lee-Enfield in .303 is rear locking. Using steel inserts for the handle to lock against is always a good idea, they can spread the blowback over a wider area of wooden stock.
> 
> And TEST ANY ACTION YOU MAKE THROUGH AT LEAST 20 ROUNDS WITH A STRING AROUND THE TRIGGER WHILE HIDING BEHIND SOMETHING SOLID. Seriously, not my problem if you blow up half of your face.






Important details for building straight rimfire magazines 







This one is from someone else but it shows about the simplest and cheapest gun possible.
$7 12-Gauge Zip Gun Homemade Shotgun 





> While this zip gun was made in our shop, it certainly could have been homemade. It uses off-the-shelf tubing and a welded on endcap which holds the modified screw firing pin. The $7 price tag is for materials only. Please note that in the U.S. this is considered an NFA firearm and would be illegal to make without the proper paperwork. Any questions about what that means can be answered on the BATFE's website (www.atf.gov). When we made this video we had just come back from The Wing House ( with the requisite intake of wings and beer) so it has a bit of silliness in it. And no, the shooter didn't partake....he doesn't drink!! Enjoy.

----------


## Expatriate

This would be a fun homemade weapon project for people who live in places where firearms are banned. Just make sure crossbows aren't illegal as well!

Go to 6:12 in the video to see it loaded and fired.




There are 4 previous videos in the series showing the construction process, but they are in Spanish so may be of limited use. The design is pretty self explanatory anyways. The main weakness is that the bow's power is limited by the strength of the user's arm. 

If a vertical grip was added to the pump handle it would be easier to force it back and a stronger bow could probably be used.

----------


## Expatriate

How simple can a firearm be? In this .22 caliber submachine gun, the only moving part in the action is the bolt which has a fixed firing pin protruding from the front. Spent cases get blown out of the chamber by their own power, strike a fixed ejector and fly out the hole in the side. Since there is no trigger or sear, the firing process is started by pulling the bolt back and releasing it, and only stops if the gun jams or all the ammo is used up.

WARNING: In the United States it is illegal for citizens to make such weapons, unless they jump through all the hoops the uploader did. This is explained in the video.

----------


## Barrex

Ha ha ha ... amateurs (true ).... In Croatia people made armored vehicles from tractors and trucks...Weapon was made from almost everything.

100 km/h

Used for transport of 30 troops. There were few of them made. This one was hit by 130mm grenade on left side. It did not break through. (2 sheets of steel and in between is dry sand for stopping shrapnels).

There were also some people who produced firearms in their workshops...

It is more reliable and cheaper to smuggle weapons than to produce it in "home made" workshops.

----------


## Expatriate

> It is more reliable and cheaper to smuggle weapons than to produce it in "home made" workshops.


Indeed, in most resistance/uprisings this would be true for those involved. Still, I find there is a certain charm to homemade guns, and that is why I post them here . 

It's a testament to human ingenuity with limited resources, and each weapon has a story behind it that can only be guessed at in most cases. Plus, it shows how useless weapons laws will always be, since if outlaws cannot buy a gun, they will simply make one out of some junk!

Say, what is the story behind those armored vehicles? Were they used to fight the Nazis?

----------


## Barrex

> Indeed, in most resistance/uprisings this would be true for those involved. Still, I find there is a certain charm to homemade guns, and that is why I post them here . 
> 
> It's a testament to human ingenuity with limited resources, and each weapon has a story behind it that can only be guessed at in most cases. Plus, it shows how useless weapons laws will always be, since if outlaws cannot buy a gun, they will simply make one out of some junk!
> 
> Say, what is the story behind those armored vehicles? Were they used to fight the Nazis?


No. They were used in 1990 in our independence war. When communist regime in Belgrade tried to keep us (Croats) under their iron boot. There were actually quite few of them produced all over ex-Yugoslavia. Some had simple steel sheets and some had multiply layers and some had concrete inside... All you need is welding equipment, some steel sheets and a welder... not complicated at all. I agree that those "home made" weapons are testament of ingenuity....
Testament of ingenuity(sort of):
During the war Croatian rebels took control over military naval base full of sea mines. Since war was fought on land they took mines and carried them on top of hills and mountains. There they installed fuse lit it and pushed it off the hill on enemies....There are many stories like this about "resourcefulness" of the people...

----------


## TruckinMike

> I had one of those when I was a kid.  Maybe it wasn't what you are talking about though, because while it hurt a lot, it wouldn't kill anything.


 In my wilder days I made one that fired a mixture of Oxygen/acetylene. It WOULD KILL a grizzly bear. It required a very large combustion chamber as to not explode(with a small amount of gas). The oxy/acyt gases expand very fast - so much so that the typical pvc spud gun would easily explode. I used SDR11 6" HDPE for a forgiving chamber  with an 8' barrel. I only blew one up. And no I didn't get hurt, It was fired from afar. Safety first.

I suppose one could use lead shot/marbles/rocks instead of a potato.  Imagine a raiding stack entering a premises with that in their face -- what a mess. I'd hate to have to clean that up.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

> You can apparently make a taser out of a disposable camera.
> http://staulkor.com/node/4


The easiest and cheapest homemade tazer can be made from an electronic fly swatter.  They are sold at Harbor Freight Tools for about $3.  It requires 2 D batteries. (sold separately of course).  What you need to do is take the two halves apart, and remove the swatter part.  There are two wires that go to it and it works basically like a bug zapper.  Cut these wires as close to the swatter part as possible.  Now wrap the wires around two small finish nails and solder them in place.  Place the nails so that they stick out the end of the handle where the swatter used to be, point side out.  Use silicon adhesive or caulk to hold them in place and put the two halves of the handle back together before the caulk dries.  Fill the excess space at the front with caulk for a clean look and added strength.

These things pack a decent punch.  I zapped myself with one and had my wife get me with it too, to see how effective it would be.  She seemed to enjoy that too much though...I've gotten bit by 110vac many a time and that seemed like nothing compared to the tazer.  For roughly $8 in parts and about 15 minutes labor these aren't bad in my book.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

*3D PRINTABLE GUNS !!!*

http://news.yahoo.com/you-don-t-brin...ht----yet.html

----------


## Expatriate

Toothbrushes are used to hold the arrow down so it doesn't fall out of the groove. Pretty innovative thinking.

----------


## Expatriate



----------


## Expatriate

Check out this guy's channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/aiguille...&view=0&page=1 

It's all in German but don't be discouraged, his videos are still very informative as to how to build repeating crossbows.

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.youtube.com/user/BackyardBowyer

http://backyardbowyer.com/

If you would like to make a bow or crossbow but think it is too difficult or expensive to make one from wood or metal, there is another material that is just about as good, and is FAR cheaper and easier to work with -- PVC pipe. You can buy this super cheap at most hardware stores.

The trick is to heat the pipe up until it becomes flexible, then shape it into a bow. All sorts of complex shapes, reflexes, recurves, deflexes, you name it can be produced that would otherwise take serious effort and skill to replicate in wood or fiberglass. A heat gun or electric range can be used, but any kind of flame is not recommended as this could easily burn the PVC, ruining it and producing toxic hydrogen chloride gas.

Nick, the "Backyard Bowyer", has a channel devoted entirely to teaching others how to make these bows. Check it out, there's close to 200 instructional videos there covering bows, crossbows, arrows, atlatls, and blowguns.

I honestly didn't think this would work very well, but I had some 1" PVC sitting around and a heatgun, so thought I'd try it. I messed up and burned the plastic a little on the first piece of pipe, but the second pipe I got the hang of it and made a nice tapered bow with a slightly higher draw weight than my fiberglass recurve (I think it is around 50 lbs) So I strung it with some 3/16" polyester rope, took them both out to the field and lo and behold, the PVC bow is actually more comfortable to shoot, quieter and has a longer cast to it than the fiberglass factory-made bow. And it cost nothing as I already had the materials.

Below is one of the most simple designs on the channel, a flat longbow.

How to Make an 80lb PVC Longbow part 1



How to Make an 80lb PVC Longbow part 2



Shooting the 80lb PVC Longbow







How to make a Pistol Crossbow with PVC:
http://backyardbowyer.com/mini-crossbow-tutorial/

Shooting the PVC Pistol Crossbow
















Bows may seem primitive at first glance, and while it is true that they lack the range and accuracy of a rifle, with practice a bow can achieve a rate of fire comparable to many repeating guns while being much quieter and cheaper to shoot.








Even from horseback - 12 arrows in 18 seconds is possible (slow motion video).

----------


## Expatriate

Photo: One of the guns police seized from the Greystanes home yesterday. (NSW Police Force)


This one's from Australia, land of ridiculous gun laws. 

Even with the most effective gun ban, AND assuming corrupt police and military officials don't supply criminal factions with firearms, they can simply pay a metalworker to make them. And what are the simplest and most effective firearms to make? Submachine guns. The one pictured above even has a silencer/suppressor, which is incredibly easy to make as well.

What's next for the anti-gunners? Banning metal perhaps?

*Tradie Charged Over Homemade Guns For Gang*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-07-0...r-gang/4111600



> Police have charged a Sydney tradesman who they say was building guns for a criminal gang.
> 
> Officers from the Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad arrested the 55-year-old at his home in the city's west at Greystanes yesterday morning.
> 
> They say the fitter and turner has been manufacturing and modifying guns, then selling the illegal weapons to an organised crime group.
> 
> An ambulance took the man to hospital after he complained of being short of breath.
> 
> Police then transferred the man to Merrylands Police Station, where he was charged with 38 offences.
> ...














> Scratch-built submachine guns, the model of which can be seen here, seized from a clandestine factory in Co. Down, Northern Ireland. The individual running this operation had been manufacturing these types of weapons for nearly 20 years for loyalist paramilitary groups before being caught. The extremely simple design of these weapons shows the futility of attempting to stamp out the black market in illegal firearms.




Part of a collection of photographs documented here.












Black market MAC-10 style copies - Brazil









Machine pistols from Ecuador









Homebuilt compact machine pistol









A pair of very minimalistic homebuilt machine pistols found by police in Brazil.








Homemade machine pistol










MAC esque machine pistols - Brazil








Selection of Chechen rebel submachine guns

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Expatriate

^^^ That's pretty interesting, reminds me of the early "protoswords" used in warfare before metals became available. The main difference was that the barbs or stone edges were usually embedded in the wooden "blade" rather than being a natural part. 

I found a picture:






In a related note, I just looked up "how to make a sword" and found some pretty informative guides.



This one has lots of great pictures, uses the stock removal process (no forging/blacksmithing) and covers everything but heat-treating. If you have an angle grinder this should be easy:
http://www.sword-manufacturers-guide...e-a-sword.html
Pic of the finished product:






This one details how to make a nearly indestructible sword that does not require heat treating, by using a leaf spring from a vehicle suspension. But be warned, straightening a leaf spring with hammers is not easy due to the superior heat treating it has that makes the end result such a good sword. If you heat it up to straighten it easily that fine heat-treating is lost.
http://www.livesteelarmor.com/how/warsword.html

----------


## Expatriate

If you can get past the blatant anti-gun bias in this video (ironically coming from people who claim to have the world's most complete gun collection) there is a homemade Luty-type submachine gun shown about midway through. There's also some interesting facts about how some people produce homemade weapons, such as by purchasing demilled parts kits and restoring them to working condition.

At the end: "Americans have more handguns than hairdryers" No $#@!. When was the last time you met someone who collected hairdryers?

----------


## Expatriate

This forum is highly recommended for anyone with an interest in gunsmithing: http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/ib3/ikonboard.cgi

They have a good section explaining the legalities for different areas as well.


This build is out of some formerly Soviet country I believe:
http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...T;f=30;t=27297



> I call it "Pitbull" 
> It is riveted and soldered partially.
> Barrel made out of a blank.
> It uses a mag from Walther P-38
> It is a bit bulky.
> 
> I built also another one for .380 ACP and Makarov mags, much more handier and with silencer (part of a barrel threaded-on).
> As for now, I don't have any photos.





> Version for 9mm Luger
> Barrel length - 90mm
> Mass of the slide - 500 grams
> Mass of the gun fully loaded - 1540 grams
> 
> Version for .380ACP
> Barrel length - 100mm (for silencer)
> Mass of the slide - 350 grams
> 
> ...

----------


## Expatriate

> 2) Could you show your disconnect mechanism?  I've wasted a couple of reams of paper on different designs and haven't come up with one that makes me happy for a compact homemade design.
> 			
> 		
> 
> You ever see those PPK CO2 air pistols?  It's basically the same as that.
> 
> Look at this diagram again:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/pitbullv.jpg/
> 
> ...






> Here is the .380ACP version

----------


## Expatriate

> Here is latest version of my 9x19mm semi-auto pistol with internals.

----------


## Expatriate

> The roughness you see inside is the graphite grease.
> Recoil operated.
> Fed by 8-rnd Walther P1 mags.





> Yes this is straight blowback operated. The slide weighs less then 500 grams. Whole gun weighs more than 1000 grams.





> for those that are gram challenged (like me) the weight works out to 1 lb. 1.63 oz. for the slide, and 2 lb. 3.3 oz. for the whole gun. My mind is blown! looking forward to seeing more of your work.





> Big thanks for your appreciations 
> I have to add that NONE of those three guns I have built has EVER jammed! Despite I often use roughly reloaded ammo without formatting the case (I have to save the factory made one).

----------


## PaulineDisciple

I started a thread with this because I though it deserved its own thread but thought it belonged here too.

You all have to check out this resourceful fellow.

*AK-47 Made from a Shovel!*

http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbu...sunami-warning!
Simply amazing!

----------


## shane77m

Bump for relevancy.

----------


## Expatriate

Go back to some of the previous posts to see how to make the bow out of PVC pipe using a heat gun or a stove.

These are totally viable defense weapons and are legal or unlicensed in many places where guns are not. Making one yourself can cut ~90% off of the $300+ price tag for a commercial crossbow. It is even possible to make repeating, pump action versions, providing you have the arm strength or use a reduction mechanism (again, check the previous posts.)




Another advantage is that you can practice your shooting without pissing off the neighbors or getting an NFA permit for a silencer.

----------


## S.Shorland

The Atlatl.If you can't make a bow,you can make this.

----------


## presence

> Unless you don't mind becoming one of the 1,000,000+ on the "terrorist watch list" 
> 
> But hey, we still have freedom of speech right?
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't slightly more than 1 million about the number of votes Ron Paul received in the primaries?


What it really boils down to is whether the computer tells them to raid you with two agents in suits or "0 Dark 30" style.

----------


## Expatriate

More pictures of that homemade pepperbox from earlier in the thread, showing the internals better.

http://www.homegunsmith.com/cgi-bin/...T;f=30;t=28405

----------


## Expatriate

Homemade semi-automatic pistols taken from their owners by the Chinese government:



from here: http://improguns.blogspot.ca/

----------


## Expatriate

I finally found a video of the homemade submachine guns being fired - by police who confiscated them in Australia.

If all guns were somehow taken off the black market, these would be what enterprising criminals would immediately start pumping out. They only have 2 or 3 moving parts and can be made from junk and plumbing parts.

----------


## jmdrake

> I finally found a video of the homemade submachine guns being fired - by police who confiscated them in Australia.
> 
> If all guns were somehow taken off the black market, these would be what enterprising criminals would immediately start pumping out. They only have 2 or 3 moving parts and can be made from junk and plumbing parts.


Note the contrast.  First we see that the Aussie gun lobby wants to move from banning machine guns, then assault rifles, and now semi automatic pistols.  Notice how in America "Handgun control inc" claims all they want to ban in....assault rifles.  Contrast that with the fact that homemade machine guns are showing up.  Shows both the end game of the anti-gun lobby and the futility of it when it comes to stopping real criminals.

----------


## jmdrake

12 guage pipe gun.

----------


## osan

Ban home made weapons!

----------


## jmdrake

> Ban home made weapons!


Ban homes.

----------


## Barrex

> Ban homes.


Property tax?

----------


## Expatriate

http://www.sportingshootermag.com.au...outh-australia




> 04 Dec 2012
> 
> Mick Matheson
> 
> Police have broken a machinegun making operation that they allege had provided guns to criminals involved in the illegal drug market.
> 
> A South Australian man is facing 15 years in jail for allegedly making the sub-machineguns after police seized two completed ones and nine incomplete ones, as well as blueprints and tooling.
> 
> A number of 32-round magazines were also found along with ammunition.
> ...

----------


## shane77m

> http://www.sportingshootermag.com.au...outh-australia


To bans guns they will also have to ban the tools and material to make them.

----------


## bolil

This is all you need to defend yourself from anything.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

The "Carlo" gun.

_Palestinians are turning to a much-cheaper alternative to a Kalashnikov. The rise of the “Carlo” poses a unique challenge to Israeli security services. While a Kalashnikov can be bought for up to $20,500, a “Carlo” can cost as little as $780._

http://www.newsweek.com/homemade-car...tackers-468813

----------


## kpitcher



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## specsaregood

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...cid=spartanntp

*Philippines Dispatch: A Family Craft With a Deadly Toll: Illegal Gun Making* 



> DANAO, Philippines — In the remote, mist-covered slopes outside the city of Danao in the central Philippines sits the illegal, makeshift workshop of a master gun maker.
> 
> Accessible only by foot on a steep, winding pathway camouflaged by thick vegetation, the ramshackle shop owned by I. Launa has a tattered tarpaulin roof, a work table and several machines for cutting and shaping steel. The whole operation can be packed up and moved on short notice.
> 
> Illegal gun making is a livelihood that has helped put food on the table and send the family’s children to school since the 1970s, and Mr. Launa, who asked that only the initial of his first name be used for fear of being arrested, is just one of a host of such small-scale gunsmiths in the region. His village alone is home to about a dozen.
> 
> The trade — which contributes to the estimated two million unregistered guns in the Philippines, slightly more than the 1.7 million legally registered weapons — is able to flourish in a remote place where jobs are scarce, police presence is thin and lawlessness runs deep.
> 
> Gun making “is an essential craft passed on from one generation to another here,” said Mr. Launa, 63, who learned the craft from his father and has now taught it to his son.
> ...


more at link...

----------


## pcosmar

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...cid=spartanntp
> 
> *Philippines Dispatch: A Family Craft With a Deadly Toll: Illegal Gun Making* 
> 
> 
> more at link...


Ironic.

https://www.guns.com/news/2017/05/14...n-to-get-a-gun



a simple design that I learned in High School ROTC.

----------


## jmdrake

Bump.

----------


## jmdrake

https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/s...2ab6a881a05e95

----------


## jmdrake

Yep.  Double barrel pipe shotgun.  Braced with plywood and ducktape.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yep.  Double barrel pipe shotgun.  Braced with plywood and ducktape.


Classic,,   Improvised Munitions/Anarchists Cookbook.

----------


## osan

Shinzo Abe's assassin used a handmade firearm | Reuters

----------


## pcosmar

> Classic,,   Improvised Munitions/Anarchists Cookbook.


Correction..
First look I thought it simple spring fired..however,,

other photos I have seen show it was electrically fired.. an interesting variant.

----------

